# Rs still trying to control vaginas



## Luddly Neddite

GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)

No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care. 
*
YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*


----------



## koshergrl

meanwhile, progressives are working overtime to kill babies off.


----------



## Dot Com

the war on women is why Ryan (R) threw ayn rand under the bus


----------



## Mad Scientist

Women can *still* pay for their own abortions Luddite.


----------



## koshergrl

It doesn't bother progressives to enter into a woman's (or a child's) vagina if the end result is a dead baby.


----------



## Sunni Man

luddly.neddite said:


> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.


So why should a woman getting an abortion be considered basic health care?


----------



## eflatminor

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Controlling others is what Progressive Democrats do.  We don't want to control anyone, we just don't appreciate being forced to pay for vagina care.  Big frickin' difference, but you know that.


----------



## Ariux

News: Republicans want to reduce government funding of Planned Parenthood

Liberal response: Republicans want to control women's vaginas.

Liberals have shit for brains.  In liberalism, slavery is freedom, and freedom is slavery.


----------



## Dot Com

Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff


----------



## koshergrl

That's their cover for baby killing.


----------



## del

koshergrl said:


> It doesn't bother progressives to enter into a woman's (or a child's) vagina if the end result is a dead baby.



i wouldn't enter your vagina without a lifeline and a gps.

of course, i'm not a progressive, so maybe you're onto something, allie.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sunni Man said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> So why should a woman getting an abortion be considered basic health care?
Click to expand...


The liberal Democrat spread legs/no responsibility policy, is my guess..


----------



## Moonglow

koshergrl said:


> meanwhile, progressives are working overtime to kill babies off.



so are republicans.


----------



## Moonglow

del said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't bother progressives to enter into a woman's (or a child's) vagina if the end result is a dead baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't enter your vagina without a lifeline and a gps.
> 
> of course, i'm not a progressive, so maybe you're onto something, allie.
Click to expand...


Methadone?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) released a labor, health and education spending bill on Tuesday that would defund Planned Parenthood and Title X, block the implementation of the Affordable Care Act, allow any employer to deny women birth control coverage under the ACA for "moral reasons" and increase spending for abstinence-only education.



Absolute rightwing idiocy. The contempt conservatives have for the Constitution and Americans civil liberties is astounding  not surprising, but astounding nonetheless.  

Meanwhile millions of Americans continue to suffer while republicans play partisan games.


----------



## uscitizen

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Does this mean that Bristol Palin will get another 1/4 million to promote abstinance only?


----------



## PixieStix

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Abortion is basic health care? And don't try and pull this mammogram and birth control pill thing. You can get that at any free clinic or hospital


----------



## Ariux

Dot Com said:


> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff



Planned Parenthood does mammograms?   Even if they do, and I doubt they do, there are plenty of other places that do mammograms.   Mammograms are mostly a waste of resources, anyway, because they're highly ineffective and inaccurate.


----------



## Moonglow

uscitizen said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that Bristol Palin will get another 1/4 million to promote abstinance only?
Click to expand...


While having another child out of wedlock?


----------



## Moonglow

Ariux said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood does mammograms?   Even if they do, and I doubt they do, there are plenty of other places that do mammograms.   Mammograms are mostly a waste of resources, anyway, because they're highly ineffective and inaccurate.
Click to expand...


your right, and after Obamacare kicks in we will not need planned parenthood at all to help the low income.


----------



## WillowTree

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Well, if you're truly in charge of your vagina why would you need the taxpayer to pay for whatever it is you want to do with it? Idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) released a labor, health and education spending bill on Tuesday that would defund Planned Parenthood and Title X, block the implementation of the Affordable Care Act, allow any employer to deny women birth control coverage under the ACA for "moral reasons" and increase spending for abstinence-only education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute rightwing idiocy. The contempt conservatives have for the Constitution and Americans civil liberties is astounding  not surprising, but astounding nonetheless.
> 
> Meanwhile millions of Americans continue to suffer while republicans play partisan games.
Click to expand...

True. GObP= Party before country 


Ariux said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood does mammograms?   Even if they do, and I doubt they do, there are plenty of other places that do mammograms.   Mammograms are mostly a waste of resources, anyway, because they're highly ineffective and inaccurate.
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## del

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) released a labor, health and education spending bill on Tuesday that would defund Planned Parenthood and Title X, block the implementation of the Affordable Care Act, allow any employer to deny women birth control coverage under the ACA for "moral reasons" and increase spending for abstinence-only education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute rightwing idiocy. The contempt conservatives have for the Constitution and Americans civil liberties is astounding  not surprising, but astounding nonetheless.
> 
> Meanwhile millions of Americans continue to suffer while republicans play partisan games.
Click to expand...


certainly there are no democrats playing partisan games, are there?

hack


----------



## freedombecki

Ariux said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood does mammograms?   Even if they do, and I doubt they do, there are plenty of other places that do mammograms.   Mammograms are mostly a waste of resources, anyway, because they're highly ineffective and inaccurate.
Click to expand...

Mammograms save a lot of people's lives, Ariux.

Did it ever occur to you that the red snowballs in your rep area might have to do with the toxic things that you type out. 

Swedish 30-year Study finds that Mammograms reduce cancer deaths


----------



## Ariux

freedombecki said:


> Mammograms save a lot of people's lives, Ariux.
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the red snowballs in your rep area might have to do with the toxic things that you type out.



Recently, a US Government Task Force revised the government recommendation for mammograms.  It was yearly, starting at 40.  They said it should be every other year, starting at 50.  Basically, they looked at evidence that mammograms are in net worthless and then they compromised with what hysterical women want.  

Routine mammograms almost make no difference in when cancer is found and their false positives result in unnecessary cancer treatment.

The efficacy of mammograms is irrelevant.  Planned Parenthood doesn't do mammograms.

My red snowballs are rewards for winning debates.


----------



## Si modo

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Obamacare pays for this, so off course defund a program that is redundant.  Why do you support wasting money?


----------



## rdean

They should just stop.  But they won't.  They feel "entitled".  Like Mitt.  He feels "entitled".


----------



## Si modo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) released a labor, health and education spending bill on Tuesday that would defund Planned Parenthood and Title X, block the implementation of the Affordable Care Act, allow any employer to deny women birth control coverage under the ACA for "moral reasons" and increase spending for abstinence-only education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute rightwing idiocy. The contempt conservatives have for the Constitution and Americans&#8217; civil liberties is astounding &#8211; not surprising, but astounding nonetheless.
> 
> Meanwhile millions of Americans continue to suffer while republicans play partisan games.
Click to expand...

Let's talk about contempt for the 
Constitution.  Obama suspended _habeus corpus_, without legal cause, to three US citizens, and executed them  He denied them due process - an inherent right guarnateed to all of us and ONLY can be violated under strict ans specific conditions.

Obama is a totalitarian and violates the Constitution and does so illegally.  
Without cause, makes him a triple murderer.


----------



## Ariux

freedombecki said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned Parenthood does mammograms?   Even if they do, and I doubt they do, there are plenty of other places that do mammograms.   Mammograms are mostly a waste of resources, anyway, because they're highly ineffective and inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mammograms save a lot of people's lives, Ariux.
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the red snowballs in your rep area might have to do with the toxic things that you type out.
> 
> Swedish 30-year Study finds that Mammograms reduce cancer deaths
Click to expand...



TUESDAY, July 17 (HealthDay News) -- Regular mammography screening has limited -- if any -- impact on breast cancer deaths, a new evaluation of Swedish women contends. And, then there is the cost of mammograms in terms of money and lives.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

rdean said:


> They should just stop.  But they won't.  They feel "entitled".  Like Mitt.  He feels "entitled".



If I don't feel like I should have to help pay for someone else's birth control and that person expects me to pitch in on it, -I'm- the one with the entitlement mentality?  Because I feel entitled to my own shit?  If I don't give the government control of my wallet, that's tantamount to me demanding control of vaginas?  WTF are you people smoking?

Note that I actually support Planned Parenthood to some degree, but forcing taxpayers to shell out money for shit that they're morally opposed to is bullshit.  I don't care how you try to dress it up as a women's health argument, demanding money isn't the same as demanding access.  You're welcome to all the birth control you want, just buy it your God damned self, just like I have to buy my own shit.


----------



## Barb

Dot Com said:


> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff



There are a host of women's (and men's!) reproductive (and general!) health services that PP provides. Making this about abortion ignores this, AND the fact that they are being de funded in order to give more to the abstinence programming favored by the religious right. 

THIS is a church:







and 






got it?


----------



## jillian

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



red meat to 'the base'.

or as someone said on the board... it's "the bone" that gets tossed to them.


----------



## idb

Damn hard things to tame...them vaginas...
Those Republicans need to get themselves a Vagina Whisperer!


----------



## Noomi

We know men love vagina's, but why are they so interested in EVERY vagina? What would they say if women took an interest in what men did with their penis?


----------



## editec

Its not like they HATE women.

They just hate WOMAN who imagine that they own their own bodies.

SLAVERS are like that, ya know?


----------



## Noomi

editec said:


> Its not like they HATE women.
> 
> They just hate WOMAN who imagine that they own their own bodies.
> 
> SLAVERS are like that, ya know?



I think they hate the fact that women are allowed more control over their bodies than men.


----------



## idb

Noomi said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like they HATE women.
> 
> They just hate WOMAN who imagine that they own their own bodies.
> 
> SLAVERS are like that, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they hate the fact that women are allowed more control over their bodies than men.
Click to expand...


Ohhh, I don't know.
I beat mine into submission quite regularly.


----------



## koshergrl

editec said:


> Its not like they HATE women.
> 
> They just hate WOMAN who imagine that they own their own bodies.
> 
> SLAVERS are like that, ya know?



Abortion has always been used by slavers to control the reproduction of those they enslave.

Always.


----------



## Katzndogz

Saying that republicans hate vaginas because they don't want to pay for someone's reproductive rights is like saying a man hates women because they won't hire a prostitute.

A woman's reproductive rights confer no more obligation on someone else to pay for them, than the right to eat filet mignon confers a right to be taken to lunch.


----------



## koshergrl

Not only that, referring to those who seek abortion as "vaginas" is pretty much indicative of the way pro-abortion wingnuts view women. They don't see them as people. They see them as walking sexual organs and money making machines.


----------



## Katzndogz

It is really the democrat view that there are no rights if you can't afford to exercise that right.   There is a right to food, so the public must pay for it, healthy food too, none of this carb heavy rice and beans stuff.  There is a right to housing, so the public has to pay for housing.  There is a right to an education, which the public must now pay for.  There is a right to medical care so the public has to pay.   If the public does not pay for reproductive rights, the right doesn't exist.  Like the right to eat disappears when there are no food stamps.

I ran into this when my office was open.  People had such a firm belief in a right to legal services, that it was inconceivable to them that they had to pay for them.   Legal work should be free, like everything else.  Otherwise, they didn't have the right to their day in court.


----------



## theHawk

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



As usual, you have it ass backwards.

Republicans don't want to be apart of your vaginal issues.  We don't want tax money involved at all.

We firmly believe there should be a separataion of vaginas and state, thus no tax money can be used for vaginal problems.


----------



## koshergrl

Plus we think of women as people, not vaginas.

But progressives don't consider women, or children, people. Hence terms that de-humanize them..."vaginas" and "fetuses".


----------



## Katzndogz

Isn't it true of democrats that men and women are reduced to mere sex organs?   After all, doesn't gay rights come down to sex organs and what individuals decide what to do with them?   Doesn't it come down to democrats demanding not only money, but approval too!


----------



## High_Gravity

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



I control the vaginas.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I control the vaginas.
Click to expand...


You wish!

Truly, you'd do better than any democrat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I control the vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish!
> 
> Truly, you'd do better than any democrat.
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*


You mean, you don't like it if the man has to pay for his girlfriend's problem?

Aw, here's a little something to go with that sad little whine:







enjoy!

​


----------



## Katzndogz

Make it personal.  Women who don't want to pay for their birth control should just go up to the next person they see on the street and ask for a donation for the cause.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Make it personal.  Women who don't want to pay for their birth control should just go up to the next person they see on the street and ask for a donation for the cause.



I'm only paying for a womans birth control if I'm sleeping with her.


----------



## eots

luddly.neddite said:


> gop spending bill aims to defund planned parenthood, up abstinence-only funds (update)
> 
> no time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver jobs cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> yellow bellied scum*



terminating offspring is basic health care ?...what has become of us ?


----------



## Katzndogz

eots said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> gop spending bill aims to defund planned parenthood, up abstinence-only funds (update)
> 
> no time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver jobs cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> yellow bellied scum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terminating offspring is basic health care ?...what has become of us ?
Click to expand...


Pregnancy is a disease and abortion is the cure.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it personal.  Women who don't want to pay for their birth control should just go up to the next person they see on the street and ask for a donation for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only paying for a womans birth control if I'm sleeping with her.
Click to expand...


That's responsible.

How do you feel about paying for the birth control of a woman someone else is sleeping with because he's too lazy or doesn't find her worth it?


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it personal.  Women who don't want to pay for their birth control should just go up to the next person they see on the street and ask for a donation for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only paying for a womans birth control if I'm sleeping with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's responsible.
> 
> How do you feel about paying for the birth control of a woman someone else is sleeping with because he's too lazy or doesn't find her worth it?
Click to expand...


Can't they get birth control for free? When I was in the Air Force they gave us guys condoms by the bags and the women could get free depot shots.


----------



## Katzndogz

Yes they can get birth control for free, but they have to shift their lazy asses to a clinic to get it.

How dare they be inconvenienced like that!


----------



## hjmick

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Worried about yours are ya?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

eots said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> gop spending bill aims to defund planned parenthood, up abstinence-only funds (update)
> 
> no time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver jobs cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> yellow bellied scum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terminating offspring is basic health care ?...what has become of us ?
Click to expand...


Two thirds of a abortions are medically necessary and are NOT wanted. You damn rw's don't bother to find out the facts but NO woman wants to have an abortion. 

No none has ever said taxes should pay for abortions or contraception. Its ONLY the damn lying R that says it happens or that anyone wants it. 

Bottom line is, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.


----------



## koshergrl

^^^what a load of crap. I'd like to see a link to those stats, baby killer.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

luddly.neddite said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> gop spending bill aims to defund planned parenthood, up abstinence-only funds (update)
> 
> no time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver jobs cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> yellow bellied scum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terminating offspring is basic health care ?...what has become of us ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two thirds of a abortions are medically necessary and are NOT wanted. You damn rw's don't bother to find out the facts but NO woman wants to have an abortion.
> 
> *No none has ever said taxes should pay for abortions or contraception. Its ONLY the damn lying R that says it happens or that anyone wants it.*
> 
> Bottom line is, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.
Click to expand...


That section I bolded is where you clearly have your head up your ass.  Planned parenthood deals in both contraception and abortion.  Every time someone talks about defunding it, the vast, VAST majority of the democrat party starts crying foul.

Now, when they talk about defunding it, that implies that there are funds going to it, no?  When the government gives funding to an organization, where do you suppose those funds come from?  Chinese loans?  Yes, you've got me there. . . but who do you suppose is on the hook for those loans?  If you said US Taxpayers, you, sir, are correct!  Taxpayers pay money to the government, who takes some of that money and gives it to Planned Parenthood, who takes some of that money and uses it to fund abortions and contraception for folks who couldn't otherwise afford them.

Now, how exactly is it that you come by the opinion that nobody is saying taxes should fund abortions?


----------



## koshergrl

That's way above luddly's pay grade. I can hear the *whoosh* from here.


----------



## whitehall

You lefties love to say it don't you? I bet you stand naked in front of the mirror and say "vagina" over and over until you see one in your perverted mind's eye.


----------



## PixieStix

koshergrl said:


> Plus we think of women as people, not vaginas.
> 
> But progressives don't consider women, or children, people. Hence terms that de-humanize them..."vaginas" and "fetuses".



And parasites


----------



## koshergrl

whitehall said:


> You lefties love to say it don't you? I bet you stand naked in front of the mirror and say "vagina" over and over until you see one in your perverted mind's eye.



They do it to dehumanize the women they're victimizing.


----------



## whitehall

koshergrl said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love to say it don't you? I bet you stand naked in front of the mirror and say "vagina" over and over until you see one in your perverted mind's eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do it to dehumanize the women they're victimizing.
Click to expand...


Good point. As long as the Billy Bob sex abusers and their pervert base see it as a vagina instead of a person it justifies the dehumanizing of their victims.


----------



## Barb

Not2BSubjugated said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> terminating offspring is basic health care ?...what has become of us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of a abortions are medically necessary and are NOT wanted. You damn rw's don't bother to find out the facts but NO woman wants to have an abortion.
> 
> *No none has ever said taxes should pay for abortions or contraception. Its ONLY the damn lying R that says it happens or that anyone wants it.*
> 
> Bottom line is, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That section I bolded is where you clearly have your head up your ass.  Planned parenthood deals in both contraception and abortion.  Every time someone talks about defunding it, the vast, VAST majority of the democrat party starts crying foul.
> 
> Now, when they talk about defunding it, that implies that there are funds going to it, no?  When the government gives funding to an organization, where do you suppose those funds come from?  Chinese loans?  Yes, you've got me there. . . but who do you suppose is on the hook for those loans?  If you said US Taxpayers, you, sir, are correct!  Taxpayers pay money to the government, who takes some of that money and gives it to Planned Parenthood, who takes some of that money and uses it to fund abortions and contraception for folks who couldn't otherwise afford them.
> 
> Now, how exactly is it that you come by the opinion that nobody is saying taxes should fund abortions?
Click to expand...


because taxes DONT. The Helms Amendment (1973, people!)  restricted the use of public funds FOR abortion regarding international aid (mirroring existing domestic policy that hasn't changed since!), and the global gag rule (rescinded once again) is what your side is trying to impose domestically now. What your lies attempt to do is remove public funds from prevention, not only of pregnancy, but prevention of disease, proactive early cancer screening (get you pap smears, ladies), and little basic issues like blood pressure, iron deficiency, etc. For some women, PP is the only physical check up they have all year.

Be proud, assholes.


----------



## hortysir

There are only two things in this world that really matter.
Money and Pussy


The biggest problem with this thread is it's about the wrong one of the two.

The bill that Muddy is crying over is about Spending Cuts, period.

Libs really hate to cut spending. especially when it's their pet projects.

Here.
Here's what the bill is about:
Norm Dicks Statement on the Labor, HHS, Education Appropriations bill, FY13

REAL cuts in spending.

So, now, we see that the Demorats want to raise taxes AND avoid cutting spending.
Meanwhile bitching about Republicans filibustering and choking the economy.


----------



## BDBoop

> This budget proposal is badly out of touch with the needs of American women and families. Chairman Denny Rehberg and the House Republican leadership clearly dont think that their constituents care about their access to health care. They could not be more wrong. Eliminating vital preventive programs like the national family planning program and attacking womens health providers will mean that millions of women would lose access to basic, preventive health services, and those are economic issues for millions of families.



Thank you, Planned Parenthood.

I'm so sick of this shit. 



> Specifically, the bill prevents federal dollars from flowing to Planned Parenthood clinics until the family planning provider can certify that it no longer offers abortions, even though Planned Parenthood only uses federal money for non-abortion services.



From the OP.


----------



## BDBoop

hortysir said:


> There are only two things in this world that really matter.
> Money and Pussy
> 
> 
> The biggest problem with this thread is it's about the wrong one of the two.
> 
> The bill that Muddy is crying over is about Spending Cuts, period.
> 
> Libs really hate to cut spending. especially when it's their pet projects.
> 
> Here.
> Here's what the bill is about:
> Norm Dicks Statement on the Labor, HHS, Education Appropriations bill, FY13
> 
> REAL cuts in spending.
> 
> So, now, we see that the Demorats want to raise taxes AND avoid cutting spending.
> Meanwhile bitching about Republicans filibustering and choking the economy.



One does not preclude the other, Sir.

And? We would be ROLLING in jobs if the R's would get out of the vaginas and into creating JOBS.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## hortysir

BDBoop said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two things in this world that really matter.
> Money and Pussy
> 
> 
> The biggest problem with this thread is it's about the wrong one of the two.
> 
> The bill that Muddy is crying over is about Spending Cuts, period.
> 
> Libs really hate to cut spending. especially when it's their pet projects.
> 
> Here.
> Here's what the bill is about:
> Norm Dicks Statement on the Labor, HHS, Education Appropriations bill, FY13
> 
> REAL cuts in spending.
> 
> So, now, we see that the Demorats want to raise taxes AND avoid cutting spending.
> Meanwhile bitching about Republicans filibustering and choking the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not preclude the other, Sir.
> 
> And? We would be ROLLING in jobs if the R's would get out of the vaginas and into creating JOBS.
Click to expand...


For 2 years we had no say.
Things weren't sunshine and lollipops then, either.

Did you look at any of the other cuts proposed?


----------



## BDBoop

I'm tired of them not doing what they said they were running on, Sir. Jobs. Can you explain why they are doing everything but putting forth solid, unencumbered bills? Because I gotta say, this looks like nothing so much as making sure no success transpires on Obama's watch.


----------



## koshergrl

Barb said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of a abortions are medically necessary and are NOT wanted. You damn rw's don't bother to find out the facts but NO woman wants to have an abortion.
> 
> *No none has ever said taxes should pay for abortions or contraception. Its ONLY the damn lying R that says it happens or that anyone wants it.*
> 
> Bottom line is, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section I bolded is where you clearly have your head up your ass.  Planned parenthood deals in both contraception and abortion.  Every time someone talks about defunding it, the vast, VAST majority of the democrat party starts crying foul.
> 
> Now, when they talk about defunding it, that implies that there are funds going to it, no?  When the government gives funding to an organization, where do you suppose those funds come from?  Chinese loans?  Yes, you've got me there. . . but who do you suppose is on the hook for those loans?  If you said US Taxpayers, you, sir, are correct!  Taxpayers pay money to the government, who takes some of that money and gives it to Planned Parenthood, who takes some of that money and uses it to fund abortions and contraception for folks who couldn't otherwise afford them.
> 
> Now, how exactly is it that you come by the opinion that nobody is saying taxes should fund abortions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because taxes DONT. The Helms Amendment (1973, people!)  restricted the use of public funds FOR abortion regarding international aid (mirroring existing domestic policy that hasn't changed since!), and the global gag rule (rescinded once again) is what your side is trying to impose domestically now. What your lies attempt to do is remove public funds from prevention, not only of pregnancy, but prevention of disease, proactive early cancer screening (get you pap smears, ladies), and little basic issues like blood pressure, iron deficiency, etc. For some women, PP is the only physical check up they have all year.
> 
> Be proud, assholes.
Click to expand...


Exactly how many times do you think women should trot into the doc for a prodding per year?

Taxes DO fund PP.

"  The report found that from 2002-2009, pro-abortion groups spent over  one billion dollars from the federal government. Planned Parenthood  alone received $657.1 million in federal grants and contracts over the  course of seven years."






http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d10533r.pdf

Planned Parenthood & Your Tax Dollars | Expose Planned Parenthood


----------



## koshergrl

"*Planned Parenthood has received federal funding since 1970*, when President Richard Nixon signed into law the Family Planning Services and Population Research Act, amending the Public Health Service Act."

Barb's lying.

Planned Parenthood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"A coalition of national and local pro-life groups have lobbied federal  and state government to stop funding Planned Parenthood, and as a  result, Republican federal and state legislators have proposed  legislation to reduce the funding levels.[44][47] Some six states have gone ahead with such proposals.[45][48][49][50]  In some cases, the courts have overturned such actions, citing conflict  with federal or other state laws, and in others, the federal executive  branch has provided funding in lieu of the states.[49][50][51] In other cases, complete or partial defunding of Planned Parenthood has gone through successfully.[52][53]


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> "*Planned Parenthood has received federal funding since 1970*, when President Richard Nixon signed into law the Family Planning Services and Population Research Act, amending the Public Health Service Act."
> 
> Barb's lying.
> 
> Planned Parenthood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "A coalition of national and local pro-life groups have lobbied federal  and state government to stop funding Planned Parenthood, and as a  result, Republican federal and state legislators have proposed  legislation to reduce the funding levels.[44][47] Some six states have gone ahead with such proposals.[45][48][49][50]  In some cases, the courts have overturned such actions, citing conflict  with federal or other state laws, and in others, the federal executive  branch has provided funding in lieu of the states.[49][50][51] In other cases, complete or partial defunding of Planned Parenthood has gone through successfully.[52][53]



Where am I lying? They're prohibited from using public funds FOR ABORTION, which accounts for a bout 3% of what they DO.

Neg coming for being a deceitful bitch.


----------



## Noomi

Barb said:


> because taxes DONT. The Helms Amendment (1973, people!)  restricted the use of public funds FOR abortion regarding international aid (mirroring existing domestic policy that hasn't changed since!), and the global gag rule (rescinded once again) is what your side is trying to impose domestically now. What your lies attempt to do is remove public funds from prevention, not only of pregnancy, but prevention of disease, proactive early cancer screening (get you pap smears, ladies), and little basic issues like blood pressure, iron deficiency, etc. For some women, PP is the only physical check up they have all year.
> 
> Be proud, assholes.



They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.


----------



## Barb

Noomi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> because taxes DONT. The Helms Amendment (1973, people!)  restricted the use of public funds FOR abortion regarding international aid (mirroring existing domestic policy that hasn't changed since!), and the global gag rule (rescinded once again) is what your side is trying to impose domestically now. What your lies attempt to do is remove public funds from prevention, not only of pregnancy, but prevention of disease, proactive early cancer screening (get you pap smears, ladies), and little basic issues like blood pressure, iron deficiency, etc. For some women, PP is the only physical check up they have all year.
> 
> Be proud, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.
Click to expand...


thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN


----------



## Noomi

Barb said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> because taxes DONT. The Helms Amendment (1973, people!)  restricted the use of public funds FOR abortion regarding international aid (mirroring existing domestic policy that hasn't changed since!), and the global gag rule (rescinded once again) is what your side is trying to impose domestically now. What your lies attempt to do is remove public funds from prevention, not only of pregnancy, but prevention of disease, proactive early cancer screening (get you pap smears, ladies), and little basic issues like blood pressure, iron deficiency, etc. For some women, PP is the only physical check up they have all year.
> 
> Be proud, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN
Click to expand...


They don't want to be associated with a business they believe only forces abortions upon poor, unsuspecting women.

You can bet there would be uproar if anyone dared defund health services for men, but when it comes to women, its another story.


----------



## Si modo

Noomi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to be associated with a business they believe only forces abortions upon poor, unsuspecting women.
> 
> You can bet there would be uproar if anyone dared defund health services for men, but when it comes to women, its another story.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  It's funny that you believe you have some sort of ability to know what folks want.  The right doesn't want to fund a program that will be covered by another program.  The right doesn't want to pay twice for the same thing.

It's pretty simple.  But, emotions make so much more sense to the hysterical.


----------



## rdean

I thought Republicans were the party of personal liberty.  Guess not.

Makes you wonder, what else they lie about?


----------



## Si modo

rdean said:


> I thought Republicans were the party of personal liberty.  Guess not.
> 
> Makes you wonder, what else they lie about?


I am.  And my personal liberty demands that my government not pay twice for the same service using MY money.

But, that is too sensible for the emotional morons of the left.


----------



## koshergrl

Barb said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Planned Parenthood has received federal funding since 1970*, when President Richard Nixon signed into law the Family Planning Services and Population Research Act, amending the Public Health Service Act."
> 
> Barb's lying.
> 
> Planned Parenthood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "A coalition of national and local pro-life groups have lobbied federal  and state government to stop funding Planned Parenthood, and as a  result, Republican federal and state legislators have proposed  legislation to reduce the funding levels.[44][47] Some six states have gone ahead with such proposals.[45][48][49][50]  In some cases, the courts have overturned such actions, citing conflict  with federal or other state laws, and in others, the federal executive  branch has provided funding in lieu of the states.[49][50][51] In other cases, complete or partial defunding of Planned Parenthood has gone through successfully.[52][53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I lying? They're prohibited from using public funds FOR ABORTION, which accounts for a bout 3% of what they DO.
> 
> Neg coming for being a deceitful bitch.
Click to expand...


And you're a lying whore, who supports an industry that preys upon women and children (I'm sorry...vaginas & fetuses).


----------



## Katzndogz

Noomi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to be associated with a business they believe only forces abortions upon poor, unsuspecting women.
> 
> You can bet there would be uproar if anyone dared defund health services for men, but when it comes to women, its another story.
Click to expand...


Sadly that is exactly what PP does.  Their entire "counseling" is to persuade women to have an abortion.  Bringing a baby to term is described in various ways so as to convince women that having a baby is a horrible thing.  An abortion will save them.  Depending on the woman, the counselors are trained to formulate arguments best likely to appeal to them.  Younger women get "You can go to a party right afterwards.  If you don't have an abortion, your boyfriend will dump you and get someone else."   If a woman is so ill informed as to imagine that she will get help with a pregnancy, what she will get is counseling to convince her that her decision is controlled and motivated by rabid Christians who want to control her and force her to have a baby.  Having an abortion is telling the religious right that they can't tell her what to do.

PP counselors are also trained in convincing girls to conceal the fact and the identity of older men who have impregnated them.  Men that would otherwise be arrested for child molestation.  As they should be.   Several PP counselors have already been arrested for such advice and PP offices be compelled to turn over their own records of child molestation.  

PP should get not one cent of public money.   They should be reduced to relying on donations specifically from those who support this utterely evil enterprise.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care about women. They think that PP drags women inside, kicking and screaming, and forces them to abort. They don't care about breast exams, or cervical exams, or anything that is important to a woman's health. They probably think the woman should go interstate for her exams, like she's a freaking millionaire or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to be associated with a business they believe only forces abortions upon poor, unsuspecting women.
> 
> You can bet there would be uproar if anyone dared defund health services for men, but when it comes to women, its another story.
Click to expand...


No, we don't want to fund a program that victimizes women and seeks to annihilate the entire poor, minority population via murder.

We don't want to fund a program that  supports progressive candidates using money generated by the abuse and subjugation of women, and the support of the men who abuse them.

We don't want to fund a program that lies and calls itself a "health" provider, but refuses to monitor the activities of abortion clinics or provide stats so people can see what it is they do, or even provide a scintilla of medical and financial oversight.

Planned Parenthood is a corporation that makes money by lying to tax payers about what they do, by killing babies, by butchering women, and protecting men who abuse women and children. And that's why progressives love it.


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Zj9yx2j0Y]Planned Parenthood Manager Offers to Help Sex Ring, Gets Fired - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuT87shgajg&feature=relmfu]Mom: Planned Parenthood Told My 15yo Daughter That Her Abortion Will Be Free If She Hides It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXZCOaRVrbg&feature=related]Abortion Provider Speaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

This whole thing is so silly.  If a woman came up to you in the street and demanded that you pay for her abortion.  When you refused she said that you were controlling her vagina.  What would you thik of this NUTCASE?


----------



## koshergrl

I'd think, "Holy crap, catzmeow, who let you out? Isn't it time for your meds?"


----------



## midcan5

Interesting. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...l-see-3-justices-turn-80-a-4.html#post5639926

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-at-record-low-41-percent-34.html#post5339879


----------



## Unkotare

Dot Com said:


> Planned Parenthood has done a lot of referrals and mammograms over the years. Guess Allie doesn't care about that stuff



Guess PP doesn't care about that stuff as much as they do their mission to end as many lives as possible.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Planned Parenthood has received federal funding since 1970*, when President Richard Nixon signed into law the Family Planning Services and Population Research Act, amending the Public Health Service Act."
> 
> Barb's lying.
> 
> Planned Parenthood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "A coalition of national and local pro-life groups have lobbied federal  and state government to stop funding Planned Parenthood, and as a  result, Republican federal and state legislators have proposed  legislation to reduce the funding levels.[44][47] Some six states have gone ahead with such proposals.[45][48][49][50]  In some cases, the courts have overturned such actions, citing conflict  with federal or other state laws, and in others, the federal executive  branch has provided funding in lieu of the states.[49][50][51] In other cases, complete or partial defunding of Planned Parenthood has gone through successfully.[52][53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I lying? They're prohibited from using public funds FOR ABORTION, which accounts for a bout 3% of what they DO.
> 
> Neg coming for being a deceitful bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a lying whore, who supports an industry that preys upon women and children (I'm sorry...vaginas & fetuses).
Click to expand...


No, Barb is not a lying whore.

Is there a full moon?


----------



## koshergrl

I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.

She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.

It certainly does.

And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.


----------



## Barb

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. They also don't care to admit that pp provides reproductive health services to MEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to be associated with a business they believe only forces abortions upon poor, unsuspecting women.
> 
> You can bet there would be uproar if anyone dared defund health services for men, but when it comes to women, its another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly that is exactly what PP does.  Their entire "counseling" is to persuade women to have an abortion.  Bringing a baby to term is described in various ways so as to convince women that having a baby is a horrible thing.  An abortion will save them.  Depending on the woman, the counselors are trained to formulate arguments best likely to appeal to them.  Younger women get "You can go to a party right afterwards.  If you don't have an abortion, your boyfriend will dump you and get someone else."   If a woman is so ill informed as to imagine that she will get help with a pregnancy, what she will get is counseling to convince her that her decision is controlled and motivated by rabid Christians who want to control her and force her to have a baby.  Having an abortion is telling the religious right that they can't tell her what to do.
> 
> PP counselors are also trained in convincing girls to conceal the fact and the identity of older men who have impregnated them.  Men that would otherwise be arrested for child molestation.  As they should be.   Several PP counselors have already been arrested for such advice and PP offices be compelled to turn over their own records of child molestation.
> 
> PP should get not one cent of public money.   They should be reduced to relying on donations specifically from those who support this utterely evil enterprise.
Click to expand...


Utter horse shit. I was pregnant for my son, and PP was my obgyn, and they were all very supportive of my CHOICE to bring him to term. Very solicitous of my health, and to make sure I took good care of BOTH of us. 

There really IS no low too low for you sick, twisted, low life vultures.


----------



## koshergrl

Vultures live off the flesh of dead things.

Kind of like PP.


----------



## koshergrl

They also will start eating things that aren't quite dead...but can't defend themselves.

Like PP and those who defend its practices.


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.
> 
> She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.



You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot. 

I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.

I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.


----------



## koshergrl

"
Mark Bucher, a local resident and board member of the Family Action PAC, saw the videos and decided to find out if Orange County gave taxpayer dollars to Planned Parenthood. Bucher proceeded to uncover an intricate money trail unknown even to the Orange County Board of Supervisors, and found that Planned Parenthood received funds through the Orange County Health Care Agency but was never identified as the recipient.

"The distribution of public funds to Planned Parenthood through the Orange County Health Care Agency appeared to be a deliberate cover-up since it was nearly impossible to detect where the money was going from the County to several different health clinics," said Bucher. "After watching the undercover videos from Live Action, it became clear to me that Planned Parenthood has a lot to hide."
 "

Undercover Student Videos Help De-Fund Planned Parenthood in Orange County, California - Christian Newswire


----------



## koshergrl

Barb said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.
> 
> She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
Click to expand...

 
And you're lying.


----------



## koshergrl

"
"Regardless of one's position on abortion, Planned Parenthood should not receive public funding because of their willingness to deliberately cover up sexual molestation and abuse. This 'non-profit' had a $115 million surplus last year, and certainly doesn't need a bailout from our community," continued Bucher."

Undercover Student Videos Help De-Fund Planned Parenthood in Orange County, California - Christian Newswire


----------



## koshergrl

"
"The undercover footage from the Mona Lisa Project continues to reveal a disturbing pattern in which Planned Parenthood repeatedly covers up the sexual abuse of minors," said Rose. "Planned Parenthood needs to be held accountable and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law for harming young girls. It is my hope that others like Mark will investigate Parenthood in their local communities, and put a stop to the public funding."

Undercover Student Videos Help De-Fund Planned Parenthood in Orange County, California - Christian Newswire


----------



## BDBoop

Barb said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.
> 
> She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
Click to expand...


Hey, remember yesterday when I said KG really wasn't such a bad egg? I take it back.


----------



## koshergrl

Some of that meticulous record keeping, accounting for every penny, that PP is famous for:

"
Planned Parenthood of the Heartland, Inc. is under investigation for charges of illegally billing Medicaid nearly $28 million in fraudulent claims, among other charges. If found guilty, Planned Parenthood could face up to $5.5 billion in fines to the State of Iowa and the United States for illegal activities in its Iowa clinics."

Live Action | Youth-led, pro-life movement for human rights! - Live Action


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.
> 
> She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, remember yesterday when I said KG really wasn't such a bad egg? I take it back.
Click to expand...

 
You're spineless.


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a deceitful bitch, either.
> 
> She lied when she said PP doesn't get funding from taxes.
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> And it applies those funds creatively in order to fund abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're lying.
Click to expand...


Any honest person knows exactly who is lying here. 

Hint:

The whole thread is up here to reference. 

"no more pms" as IF I ever wanted to talk to you to begin with. 

You are a truly distasteful person, not only in your demeanor, or in your rank refusal to acknowledge the commonest knowledge, but on a molecular level, deep inside that dark, moldy, molten little rock you call a heart.


----------



## koshergrl

"
In 1997, Planned Parenthood did about 160,000 abortions and received approximately $160 million in total taxpayer funding from various levels of government. Both the number of abortions and the amount of money received from government, supposedly for family planning to reduce abortions, has more than doubled since then."

Planned Parenthood Gets $363M in Tax Money, Abortions Rise | LifeNews.com


----------



## koshergrl

Barb said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any honest person knows exactly who is lying here.
> 
> Hint:
> 
> The whole thread is up here to reference.
> 
> "no more pms" as IF I ever wanted to talk to you to begin with.
> 
> You are a truly distasteful person, not only in your demeanor, or in your rank refusal to acknowledge the commonest knowledge, but on a molecular level, deep inside that dark, moldy, molten little rock you call a heart.
Click to expand...

 
The references are the ones I've provided.

You're a lying baby killer. Own it.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deceitful skank. I NEVER said PP doesn't get public funding, this WHOLE THREAD is about that funding being CUT, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I SAID that they have not been allowed to USE THOSE FUNDS FOR ABORTION, which comprises roughly THREE PERCENT OF WHAT THEY DO, since AT LEAST 1973.
> 
> I typed it really slow, so EVEN YOU could understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, remember yesterday when I said KG really wasn't such a bad egg? I take it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spineless.
Click to expand...


No. I just don't suffer fools gladly.


----------



## koshergrl

"
The total government grants and contracts received by PPFA affiliates from government sources including state, local and federal governments, increased from $337 million to $350 million in 2009. The new report shows that figure has increased again to $363 million, though it does not specify what portion of the figure was received from each level of government."

Planned Parenthood Gets $363M in Tax Money, Abortions Rise | LifeNews.com


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, remember yesterday when I said KG really wasn't such a bad egg? I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're spineless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I just don't suffer fools gladly.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, you do, and you're the biggest fool of all.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're spineless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I just don't suffer fools gladly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do, and you're the biggest fool of all.
Click to expand...


Allie, you are COMPLETELY unhinged. Anybody with half an eye on this board can see it.


----------



## koshergrl

"
The September companion report Planned Parenthood issued showed, despite claims to the contrary, Planned Parenthood&#8217;s number one agenda is abortion.
The document boasts that the number of adoption referrals provided by Planned Parenthood increased by over 100 percent from 2,410 referrals in 2006 to 4,912 referrals in 2007."

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/PPFA/PPFA_Annual_Report_08-09-FINAL-12-10-10.pdf

Planned Parenthood Gets $363M in Tax Money, Abortions Rise | LifeNews.com


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I just don't suffer fools gladly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do, and you're the biggest fool of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allie, you are COMPLETELY unhinged. Anybody with half an eye on this board can see it.
Click to expand...

 
Ah...it's the "everybody thinks you >>>>>insert whatever here<<<<<" argument.

Next to the "you need to get raped" and "you're a whore" comments, this is probably the best indication that you have no argument whatever.


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any honest person knows exactly who is lying here.
> 
> Hint:
> 
> The whole thread is up here to reference.
> 
> "no more pms" as IF I ever wanted to talk to you to begin with.
> 
> You are a truly distasteful person, not only in your demeanor, or in your rank refusal to acknowledge the commonest knowledge, but on a molecular level, deep inside that dark, moldy, molten little rock you call a heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The references are the ones I've provided.
> 
> You're a lying baby killer. Own it.
Click to expand...

 Credible they aren't. 

You DO know what a CREDIBLE reference is, don't you? 

You're references, suspect as they are, don't even say exactly what you think.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do, and you're the biggest fool of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie, you are COMPLETELY unhinged. Anybody with half an eye on this board can see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...it's the "everybody thinks you >>>>>insert whatever here<<<<<" argument.
> 
> Next to the "you need to get raped" and "you're a whore" comments, this is probably the best indication that you have no argument whatever.
Click to expand...


Drop me a line when you're rational again. You can be quite fun to chat with.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.
*


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allie, you are COMPLETELY unhinged. Anybody with half an eye on this board can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...it's the "everybody thinks you >>>>>insert whatever here<<<<<" argument.
> 
> Next to the "you need to get raped" and "you're a whore" comments, this is probably the best indication that you have no argument whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop me a line when you're rational again. You can be quite fun to chat with.
Click to expand...

 
No thanks, I hardly ever make nice with people who side with psychos.


----------



## koshergrl

OohPooPahDoo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> 
> *YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.*
Click to expand...

 
Who said anything about defunding birth control?

We just want PP out of the picture. 

Another progressive lie..if we don't have abortion, we don't have birth control. PP holds birth control hostage to abortion...but the truth is, we can get birth control..elsewhere.

Yup. Believe it or not, despite their best efforts, they don't control the entire birth control industry.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

koshergrl said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> 
> *YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about defunding birth control?
> 
> We just want PP out of the picture.
Click to expand...

The federal dollars given to PP are to fund its non-abortion birth control and women's health programs. So taking those dollars is de-funding those programs. Do you know what "defund" means? You're a serious ditz.


----------



## Barb

from:

Repost: What Planned Parenthood actually does, in one chart - The Washington Post

who provided detail on data collection:

About the Planned Parenthood chart - The Washington Post 

and in part added:



> With Planned Parenthood being either the major obstacle to a budget deal or one of the major obstacles to a budget deal, its worth taking a minute explaining what they do  and what they dont do.
> 
> As you can see in the chart atop this post, abortion services account for about 3 percent of Planned Parenthoods activities. Thats less than cancer screening and prevention (16 percent), STD testing for both men and women (35 percent), and contraception (also 35 percent). About 80 percent of Planned Parenthoods users are over age 20, and 75 percent have incomes below 150 percent of the poverty line. Planned Parenthood itself estimates it prevents more than 620,000 unintended pregnancies each year, and 220,000 abortions. Its also worth noting that federal law already forbids Planned Parenthood from using the funds it receives from the government for abortions.
> 
> So though the fight over Planned Parenthood might be about abortion, Planned Parenthood itself isnt about abortion. Its primarily about contraception and reproductive health. And if Planned Parenthood loses funding, what will mainly happen is that cancer screenings and contraception and STD testing will become less available to poorer people. Folks with more money, of course, have many other ways to receive all these services, and tend to get them elsewhere already.
> 
> The fight also isnt about cutting spending. The services Planned Parenthood provides save the federal government a lot of money. Its somewhat cold to put it in these terms, but taxpayers end up bearing a lot of the expense for unintended pregnancies among people without the means to care for their children. The same goes for preventable cancers and sexually transmitted diseases such as HIV/AIDS. You can find a lot more information about Planned Parenthood and its services here.


----------



## Barb

OohPooPahDoo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.
> *
Click to expand...


Damned straight!


----------



## koshergrl

Lying skank, Barb:

"By now, everyone has learned that *Planned Parenthood, its own claims notwithstanding, does not provide mammograms*. It provides referrals for mammograms. Considering that 80 percent of PP clients are under the age of 35, and only five percent of breast cancers are found in women under the age of 40, it is unlikely that very many of PP&#8217;s manual breast exams and referrals for further screening are medically significant. "

"Throughout the Komen imbroglio, PP circulated another misleading statistic &#8212; that only 3 percent of PP&#8217;s services involve abortions. As Charlotte Allen revealed in a 2007 _Weekly Standard_ essay, that figure is, well, inventive. They arrive at that number by counting every service individually. When a client comes in for an abortion, she gets a pregnancy test (one service), a pelvic exam (second service), an STD test (third service), a breast exam (fourth service), a package of contraceptives (fifth service), and so forth. But calculated as a percentage of revenue generated, abortion accounts for about a third of PP&#8217;s business. *And one out of three clients who walks into a PP clinic is there for a pregnancy test. A third of those go on to have abortions."*

"Its dedication to providing confidential abortions even to very young girls may be enabling statutory rape. A 14-year-old Cincinnati girl who was impregnated by her 21-year-old soccer coach was brought to a PP clinic by the coach. He paid for the abortion with his credit card. PP asked no questions.

Pro-life activist Lila Rose posed as a pregnant 15-year-old (she was a college student at the time) having a relationship with a 23-year-old. Together they visited two PP clinics in California pretending to seek an abortion. No employee expressed concern at the ages of the young people, though a PP employee in Santa Monica advised Rose to &#8220;pick a birthday that works&#8221; so that the clinic would not have to report them to the police. 

That&#8217;s why the initial Komen decision was so potentially damaging and elicited such a furious response. *Those mammogram referrals are window dressing for a business with plenty to hide*."

Planned Parenthood

Barb's favorite charity.


----------



## Barb

National review, weakly standard, what's next? news max?


----------



## koshergrl

Planned Parenthood is among my sources, and fully sourced by my articles from the award winning sources I've used.

But don't let that stop you from lying.


----------



## koshergrl

NPR debunks 3 percent abortion lie:

"*Marjorie Dannenfelser, President of the Susan B. Anthony List:* _Well, it is the biggest abortion franchise in the nation. One in 10 of its clients receive abortions. If you are pregnant, 98% of its services go towards abortion"_

_"
*Conan:*Finally, several of you wrote during yesterday&#8217;s show about PP, about the conflict over what percentage of the agency&#8217;s clients receive abortions. We&#8217;ve asked *NPR&#8217;s* heal policy correspondent Julie Rovner to join us again. Julie, always nice to have with you us.&#8230; And we heard two figures from opposing sides yesterday, 3% and 10%, who&#8217;s right?
*Rovner:* Well, the conflict is really that PP keeps its statistics according to the percent of those services that are provided, not according to how many people get what. So it turns out that there are &#8211; that indeed, abortions are 3% of the services provided, although &#8211; and that was what, I think, Sarah Stoesz from PP *kind of* misspoke when she said it was 3% of patients who come in get abortions.
It is actually a *little bit* closer to the 10% that Marjorie Dannenfesler suggested, because there are about 3 million patients who come in. There are about 300,000 abortions provided.
Now, you can&#8217;t really divide that because that&#8217;s not how they keep their statistics. But indeed, that &#8211; those are the actual statistics. Three million patients, 300,000 abortions.."

NPR fact checks, debunks Planned Parenthood's "3% of all services are for abortion" lie | Jill Stanek

_


----------



## del

Barb said:


> National review, weakly standard, what's next? news max?



she'll probably go with dancing crack whores.

she gets residuals on those.


----------



## koshergrl

You would know all about residuals...

Have you managed to crowbar your ass off your chair yet?


----------



## koshergrl

Maybe if you piss yourself (again) then pour some beer down there (again), and let it sit an hour or so, you'll have more luck.


----------



## Stephanie

How do you women like being referred to as a vagina?

this is what a progressive - Democrats thinks of you


----------



## koshergrl

It's not even just the fact that they call women vaginas/***** etc.

It's that it's the most vile, disgusting word they can think of. That's why they use it. It's the most demeaning word they can come up with...and they are the words that define the feminine.

Nice, huh.


----------



## koshergrl

Even more twisted...when they are allegedly "defending women's rights!" they call women who see themselves as defenders of babies and girls...

******* *whores* and they say anyone who dares to stick up for them is trying to *rule their vaginas* as if that's the only part of a woman's body that matters.

When technically, abortion is about the most vile abuse of a vagina that can take place.


----------



## Barb

Stephanie said:


> How do you women like being referred to as a vagina?
> 
> this is what a progressive - Democrats thinks of you



Nope. We've taken back control of what regressives wanted to use to silence and control us.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh look, the liar is back.

So tell us how liberating it is to support an industry that in turn supports slavery, prostitution, and domestic violence?

You proud of that? Is that what women's rights are all about? Coercing them into the stirrups and slicing up their uteruses?


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> Oh look, the liar is back.
> 
> So tell us how liberating it is to support an industry that in turn supports slavery, prostitution, and domestic violence?
> 
> You proud of that? Is that what women's rights are all about? Coercing them into the stirrups and slicing up their uteruses?



You really have lost your damned mind. Not that it was all that to begin with, but still, it must be scared out there, wandering, lost and alone.

Then again, maybe it feels liberated, free, as feeble as it is, to form an independent, although still a probably woefully unfortunate thought.


----------



## koshergrl

So you feel pretty good about helping out pimps and traffickers, child molesters, rapists and woman beaters??

Good for you! You're the perfect PP representative!


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> So you feel pretty good about helping out pimps and traffickers, child molesters, rapists and woman beaters??
> 
> Good for you! You're the perfect PP representative!



You're confusing your incredibly deceitful videos and the target of their deception. I understand, sort of. It mus be hard (and kind of smelly) to keep track of all the varied forms of shit you spew.


----------



## Barb




----------



## Barb

OohPooPahDoo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

OohPooPahDoo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> So you feel pretty good about helping out pimps and traffickers, child molesters, rapists and woman beaters??
> 
> Good for you! You're the perfect PP representative!


----------



## koshergrl

It's also a standard of the women's movement to insist that women who don't agree are crazy.

You guys learned a lot from the oppressive male regime down through the years.

It's also a favorite method to take women who are traumatized by rape and abuse, talk them into abortions, then use them as poster girls for "the movement".

Enter Ms. Roe.....


----------



## Stephanie

Barb said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing WANTS less poor women to have affordable access to birth control. This means they'll have more unplanned pregnancies and been even less able to climb out of poverty.* Its crucial to right wing interests that there exist a class of people who are barely getting by - and de-funding birth control is the right step in that direction.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


wow you are both sick people..who is STOPPING ANYONE from climbing out of poverty? you Progressive really believe people are just too helpless to do anything unless you PROVIDE FOR THEM..so who is it that is creating poverty and helplessness and despair?
and what, a woman can't figure how to use the best birth control available to them, use a condom or don't HAVE SEX? whoa that is a novel idea


----------



## koshergrl

Barb thinks someone should put those kids out of their misery.


----------



## Si modo

Barb said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you women like being referred to as a vagina?
> 
> this is what a progressive - Democrats thinks of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We've taken back control of what regressives wanted to use to silence and control us.
Click to expand...

Oh really?  By referring to women as vaginas?



This is the kind of shit I hate.  Women who sell out women's advances for a fucking partisan point - a petty one at that.

Sell-outs are lame.

NOW is the perfect example.

I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.

Damn.

Think...there are a hell of a lot of other issues that take much higher priority with ME than fucking party partisanship.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> ..who is STOPPING ANYONE from climbing out of poverty?





Liberals.


----------



## Noomi

Barb said:


>



I couldn't agree more with that.


----------



## koshergrl

That's because you defend the concept that promiscuity = freedom, and killing babies is necessary for the betterment of society.

When of course the exact opposite is true.


----------



## Si modo

Noomi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with that.
Click to expand...

Really?  I'm a "conservative" and pro-choice.

Oops.


----------



## Full-Auto

Barb said:


> National review, weakly standard, what's next? news max?



Then you can without a doubt refute the info from there own website.


Keep your head up your ass. You have a better view.


----------



## PixieStix

koshergrl said:


> Abortion Provider Speaks - YouTube



I met Carol Everett in 2000. She is a sincere woman, and wrote a book titled, Blood Money. She ran a few abortion clinics in Texas, and made a ton of money from them. She told me many of their dirty secrets that she outed in her book. One story she tells is horrific, about a young girl that had her uterus turned inside out by the procedure...of course she died, they took her to an emergency room and dropped her off, yes, they did not have a Dr, that could fix her, but only maim and kill her. And some claim to care about the women who walk into those horrible places. If they really cared they would look into all the practices of PP.


But KG, they will skim over this because it is so damning

People this is the reality. Abortion is not the new utopia you hope for

I challenge those who support abortion and women to watch this video.


----------



## PixieStix

Somewhere, someone watched that video and was so disgusted  they are now questioning everything they thought to be the truth


----------



## koshergrl

PixieStix said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion Provider Speaks - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met Carol Everett in 2000. She is a sincere woman, and wrote a book titled, Blood Money. She ran a few abortion clinics in Texas, and made a ton of money from them. She told me many of their dirty secrets that she outed in her book. One story she tells is horrific, about a young girl that had her uterus turned inside out by the procedure...of course she died, they took her to an emergency room and dropped her off, yes, they did not have a Dr, that could fix her, but only maim and kill her. And some claim to care about the women who walk into those horrible places. If they really cared they would look into all the practices of PP.
> 
> 
> But KG, they will skim over this because it is so damning
> 
> People this is the reality. Abortion is not the new utopia you hope for
> 
> I challenge those who support abortion and women to watch this video.
Click to expand...


They deny it. And PP doesn't report...and the deaths from abortion aren't reported as deaths from abortion. Women go to the hospital (or die at home) afterwards, and cause of death is listed as sepsis, or hemorrhage, or uterine prolapse...they do not reference abortion. One of the many ways PP hides what they do...and the death toll.

They care so much, you see.


----------



## Katzndogz

If women want to commit suicide by abortion it is none of my business.   I just don't want to pay for it.
It's like saying republicans want to control my feet because they won't buy me a car.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion Provider Speaks - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met Carol Everett in 2000. She is a sincere woman, and wrote a book titled, Blood Money. She ran a few abortion clinics in Texas, and made a ton of money from them. She told me many of their dirty secrets that she outed in her book. One story she tells is horrific, about a young girl that had her uterus turned inside out by the procedure...of course she died, they took her to an emergency room and dropped her off, yes, they did not have a Dr, that could fix her, but only maim and kill her. And some claim to care about the women who walk into those horrible places. If they really cared they would look into all the practices of PP.
> 
> 
> But KG, they will skim over this because it is so damning
> 
> People this is the reality. Abortion is not the new utopia you hope for
> 
> I challenge those who support abortion and women to watch this video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They deny it. And PP doesn't report...and the deaths from abortion aren't reported as deaths from abortion. Women go to the hospital (or die at home) afterwards, and cause of death is listed as sepsis, or hemorrhage, or uterine prolapse...they do not reference abortion. One of the many ways PP hides what they do...and the death toll.
> 
> They care so much, you see.
Click to expand...


Because she didn't die from the abortion. She died of sepsis, which was brought on by the abortion. The abortion was not the direct cause.

Its like when someone has cancer and dies. Its not the usually the cancer that kills them, its the infection. The cancer just created the infection.


----------



## koshergrl

Keep spinning those lies.


----------



## Intense

ANNUAL ABORTION STATISTICS

    In 2008, approximately 1.21 million abortions took place in the U.S., down from an estimated 1.29 million in 2002, 1.31 million in 2000 and 1.36 million in 1996. From 1973 through 2008, nearly 50 million legal abortions have occurred in the U.S. (AGI).
    In 2008, the highest number of reported abortions occurred in New York (124,867), NYC (89,469), Florida (86,817) and Texas (81,366); the fewest occurred in Wyoming (&#8804;4), South Dakota (848),  North Dakota (1,386), and Idaho (1,481) (CDC).
    The 2008 abortion ratios by state ranged from a low of 59 abortions per 1,000 live births in Idaho (Wyoming had too few abortions for reliable tabulation) to a high of 732 abortions per 1,000 live births in NYC (CDC).
    The annual number of legal induced abortions in the United States doubled between 1973 and 1979, and peaked in 1990. There was a slow but steady decline through the 1990's. Overall, the number of annual abortions decreased by 3.7% between 2000 and 2008, with temporary spikes in 2002 and 2006 (CDC).
    The US abortion rate is similar to those of Australia, New Zealand, and Sweden but higher than those of other Western European countries (NAF).
    In 1998, the last year for which estimates were made, more than 23% of legal induced abortions were performed in California (CDC).
    In 2005, the abortion rate in the United States was higher than recent rates reported for Canada and Western European countries and lower than rates reported for China, Cuba, the majority of Eastern European countries, and certain Newly Independent States of the former Soviet Union (CDC).
    Nearly half of pregnancies among American women are unintended; about 4 in 10 of these are terminated by abortion. Twenty-two percent of all U.S. pregnancies end in abortion. (AGI).

Facts About Abortion: U.S. Abortion Statistics


----------



## koshergrl

I love the way the dishonest abortion advocates pretend that a tiny decrease after decades of increase means the increase never took place.


----------



## Barb

Si modo said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you women like being referred to as a vagina?
> 
> this is what a progressive - Democrats thinks of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We've taken back control of what regressives wanted to use to silence and control us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  By referring to women as vaginas?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of shit I hate.  Women who sell out women's advances for a fucking partisan point - a petty one at that.
> 
> Sell-outs are lame.
> 
> NOW is the perfect example.
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Think...there are a hell of a lot of other issues that take much higher priority with ME than fucking party partisanship.
Click to expand...




> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.



Then a reasonable person would think you'd be offended at all the recent legislation pushed and passed to control you, *through* it. 

But that would fly in the face of your own "fucking party partisanship."


----------



## koshergrl

Nobody controls women via birth.

They control women via abortion, however. Abortion is, and has always been, a tool of those people and those industries that abuse, degrade, and subjugate women.

Pimps, human slave traffickers, rapists, abusive partners. They use abortion quite effectively to manipulate and control women.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Nobody controls women via birth.
> 
> They control women via abortion, however. Abortion is, and has always been, a tool of those people and those industries that abuse, degrade, and subjugate women.
> 
> Pimps, human slave traffickers, rapists, abusive partners. They use abortion quite effectively to manipulate and control women.



So women who choose to have an abortion are being degraded and abused?

Ridiculous.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes indeed. They're being told that they aren't capable of controlling their bodies, and their children aren't worth living.

And that's every abortion victim. There are millions more who are actually forced into abortions they don't want.

Then of course there's the other aspect of it, the health aspect...when you lie to women to tell them that abortion is "safe" in order to desensitize them to the idea of killing their babies, it's just another form of degradation and devaluation.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Yes indeed. They're being told that they aren't capable of controlling their bodies, and their children aren't worth living.
> 
> And that's every abortion victim. There are millions more who are actually forced into abortions they don't want.
> 
> Then of course there's the other aspect of it, the health aspect...when you lie to women to tell them that abortion is "safe" in order to desensitize them to the idea of killing their babies, it's just another form of degradation and devaluation.



You are possibly the most insane lifer I have encountered so far.


----------



## koshergrl

That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.

It's all about marginalization and propaganda.

It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.

Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> It's all about marginalization and propaganda.
> 
> It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.
> 
> Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.



You are not worth responding to. You ignore every argument you don't like. Like Cecile does.


----------



## Si modo

Barb said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We've taken back control of what regressives wanted to use to silence and control us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  By referring to women as vaginas?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of shit I hate.  Women who sell out women's advances for a fucking partisan point - a petty one at that.
> 
> Sell-outs are lame.
> 
> NOW is the perfect example.
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Think...there are a hell of a lot of other issues that take much higher priority with ME than fucking party partisanship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then a reasonable person would think you'd be offended at all the recent legislation pushed and passed to control you, *through* it.
> 
> But that would fly in the face of your own "fucking party partisanship."
Click to expand...

Why?  The recent legislation does nothing to control me.  If I want an abortion, I can have one.  

In fact, in some states, if I want an abortion - a medical procedure - I am now insured that the abortion will be in a facility that has the same standards as other facilities where medical procedures are performed instead of the filthy shitholes they used to have (in Michigan, for example).


----------



## SayMyName

I vote republican most of the time, but only use my middle finger to control vaginas.


----------



## Katzndogz

Any woman who gets pregnant against their will, and that's what having an unwanted pregnancy is, has already given up control of their bodies.


----------



## koshergrl

Si modo said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  By referring to women as vaginas?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of shit I hate.  Women who sell out women's advances for a fucking partisan point - a petty one at that.
> 
> Sell-outs are lame.
> 
> NOW is the perfect example.
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Think...there are a hell of a lot of other issues that take much higher priority with ME than fucking party partisanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hell of a lot more than my vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then a reasonable person would think you'd be offended at all the recent legislation pushed and passed to control you, *through* it.
> 
> But that would fly in the face of your own "fucking party partisanship."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  The recent legislation does nothing to control me.  If I want an abortion, I can have one.
> 
> In fact, in some states, if I want an abortion - a medical procedure - I am now insured that the abortion will be in a facility that has the same standards as other facilities where medical procedures are performed instead of the filthy shitholes they used to have (in Michigan, for example).
Click to expand...


See, this is the sort of lies that people believe that makes them support abortion.

No, abortion clinics aren't held to the same standards as any other clinics. 

"Rules and regulations for abortion clinics do not provide guidelines for surgical standards or facilities. By
contrast, ambulatory surgery centers are given extensive guidelines that include an overview of types of
surgeries performed by an ASC, and guidelines for infection control, adequate staffing, security, and
many other specifications to ensure patient safety."

http://familycouncil.org/Library/Policy/sb845.pdf

More women die today as a result of abortion procedures as ever died prior to RvW. The myth that they don't is yet another pro-abortion lie.


----------



## koshergrl

They don't even have to meet the most basic standards:

"
The Right to Life Office moved to 2126 Inwood a year ago, and  Humbarger said that she has seen "women leaving (the clinic) in apparent  discomfort. Moreover, these women were unable to walk unassisted -  apparently as the result of having undergone an abortion. These women  had to walk down steps and across a parking lot to their vehicles. On  each occasion, these women were being physically held up by a (clinic)  employee and/or an unidentified person.
"It was obvious their  physical condition required being transported in a wheelchair, but that  is not available to them because there is no wheelchair ramp."

"
Humbarger said the complaint is not intended to be petty but to  protect women and to ensure that the clinic is held to the same legal  standard as churches, businesses and even "gentlemen's clubs." As The  News-Sentinel reported in 2006, the opening of the multi-level  Shangri-La East on Coliseum Boulevard was delayed after inspectors  ordered the installation of an elevator in order to  comply with the  ADA.
"We care about these women, and the lack of proper care after the procedure is alarming to me," Humbarger said."


Pro-life leader files disability complaint against abortion clinic - News-Sentinel.com


----------



## Si modo

koshergrl said:


> They don't even have to meet the most basic standards:
> 
> "
> The Right to Life Office moved to 2126 Inwood a year ago, and  Humbarger said that she has seen "women leaving (the clinic) in apparent  discomfort. Moreover, these women were unable to walk unassisted -  apparently as the result of having undergone an abortion. These women  had to walk down steps and across a parking lot to their vehicles. On  each occasion, these women were being physically held up by a (clinic)  employee and/or an unidentified person.
> "It was obvious their  physical condition required being transported in a wheelchair, but that  is not available to them because there is no wheelchair ramp."
> 
> "
> Humbarger said the complaint is not intended to be petty but to  protect women and to ensure that the clinic is held to the same legal  standard as churches, businesses and even "gentlemen's clubs." As The  News-Sentinel reported in 2006, the opening of the multi-level  Shangri-La East on Coliseum Boulevard was delayed after inspectors  ordered the installation of an elevator in order to  comply with the  ADA.
> "We care about these women, and the lack of proper care after the procedure is alarming to me," Humbarger said."
> 
> 
> Pro-life leader files disability complaint against abortion clinic - News-Sentinel.com


I am pro Choice, so we vehemently disagree on that.

However, it is just plain partisan blather and, frankly, partisan sellout of women, to be against having clean standards in abortion facilities.

I was at Purdue for undergrad.  My last academic year there I had a roommate who got pregnant.  She made the choice to get an abortion and it was through PP that she got it.  The closest facility was in Indy.  I offered to drive her there.  I stayed with her before and after the procedure in the "recovery" room, which was just a lobby-like area with reclining chairs - cloth at that.  

I was dumbfounded at the filth in the facility.  Cloth chairs after a procedure????  And, no, they put no covers on them.  The women who checked on her afterwards were not RNs.  They didn't even take her temp or her bp.  They just instructed me that we could leave after 30 min and she was just supposed to sit there.  They gave her juice.

She was in pain but no one else was.  I didn't know if she just had a lower threshold for pain, was being dramatic, or was really in more pain than she needed to be.  I informed the person who was "checking" on her and she said a bit of discomfort is normal.  I said it was more than discomfort.

Anyway, long story short, we left.  On the hour drive back to Purdue, she told me it was disgustingly dirty where they did the procedure.  When we got back, her pain increased.  The next day it was worse and by the afternoon, her fever was too high for an adult - 102 - so I took her to the ER.  She had peritonitis and had to spend several days in the hospital getting IV antibiotics.

A few years later, I lived in Michigan.  Again, a friend from grad school had arranged for an abortion for herself and asked me if I would drive her to and from it.  She had no complications, thankfully; but again, I was horrified by how disgusting the facility was.  Anywhere one goes for a medical procedure, there are standards - cleanliness, medical personnel with certifications and licenses, equipment available in the event of an emergency, etc..

Abortions are medical procedures, and as a person who is pro Choice and will defend a woman's right to make such a choice, I find anyone who is against this to be a sellout to women who DO choose, and selling out for an asinine and nonsensical partisan "point".

It's just retarded.  Period.

And, on most things related to this topic, I disagree very vehemently with you.  On this?  No way.


----------



## koshergrl

Writing in the_ Journal of Medical Ethics_, Alberto Giubilini from the University of Milan and Francesca Minerva from Melbourne University argue that foetuses and newborns &#8220;do not have the same moral status as actual persons".
The authors say that killing a newborn baby should be &#8220;permissible in all cases where abortion is, including cases where the newborn is not disabled". They add that &#8220;the fact that both are potential persons is morally irrelevant".

Killing Newborn Babies No Different To Abortion, Say Medical Ethicists


----------



## koshergrl

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even have to meet the most basic standards:
> 
> "
> The Right to Life Office moved to 2126 Inwood a year ago, and Humbarger said that she has seen "women leaving (the clinic) in apparent discomfort. Moreover, these women were unable to walk unassisted - apparently as the result of having undergone an abortion. These women had to walk down steps and across a parking lot to their vehicles. On each occasion, these women were being physically held up by a (clinic) employee and/or an unidentified person.
> "It was obvious their physical condition required being transported in a wheelchair, but that is not available to them because there is no wheelchair ramp."
> 
> "
> Humbarger said the complaint is not intended to be petty but to protect women and to ensure that the clinic is held to the same legal standard as churches, businesses and even "gentlemen's clubs." As The News-Sentinel reported in 2006, the opening of the multi-level Shangri-La East on Coliseum Boulevard was delayed after inspectors ordered the installation of an elevator in order to comply with the ADA.
> "We care about these women, and the lack of proper care after the procedure is alarming to me," Humbarger said."
> 
> 
> Pro-life leader files disability complaint against abortion clinic - News-Sentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> I am pro Choice, so we vehemently disagree on that.
> 
> However, it is just plain partisan blather and, frankly, partisan sellout of women, to be against having clean standards in abortion facilities.
> 
> I was at Purdue for undergrad. My last academic year there I had a roommate who got pregnant. She made the choice to get an abortion and it was through PP that she got it. The closest facility was in Indy. I offered to drive her there. I stayed with her before and after the procedure in the "recovery" room, which was just a lobby-like area with reclining chairs - cloth at that.
> 
> I was dumbfounded at the filth in the facility. Cloth chairs after a procedure???? And, no, they put no covers on them. The women who checked on her afterwards were not RNs. They didn't even take her temp or her bp. They just instructed me that we could leave after 30 min and she was just supposed to sit there. They gave her juice.
> 
> She was in pain but no one else was. I didn't know if she just had a lower threshold for pain, was being dramatic, or was really in more pain than she needed to be. I informed the person who was "checking" on her and she said a bit of discomfort is normal. I said it was more than discomfort.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, we left. On the hour drive back to Purdue, she told me it was disgustingly dirty where they did the procedure. When we got back, her pain increased. The next day it was worse and by the afternoon, her fever was too high for an adult - 102 - so I took her to the ER. She had peritonitis and had to spend several days in the hospital getting IV antibiotics.
> 
> A few years later, I lived in Michigan. Again, a friend from grad school had arranged for an abortion for herself and asked me if I would drive her to and from it. She had no complications, thankfully; but again, I was horrified by how disgusting the facility was. Anywhere one goes for a medical procedure, there are standards - cleanliness, medical personnel with certifications and licenses, equipment available in the event of an emergency, etc..
> 
> Abortions are medical procedures, and as a person who is pro Choice and will defend a woman's right to make such a choice, I find anyone who is against this to be a sellout to women who DO choose, and selling out for an asinine and nonsensical partisan "point".
> 
> It's just retarded. Period.
> 
> And, on most things related to this topic, I disagree very vehemently with you. On this? No way.
Click to expand...

 
I've been in them too.

It's appalling.

And anyone who has been in an abortion clinic's waiting room knows a good portion (perhaps half or more) of those getting abortions are waaaaaayyyyy past the 20 week stage. I've seen women who appeared ready to give birth. More than once. Not waiting for a friend.


----------



## kwc57

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care.
> *
> YELLOW BELLIED SCUM*



Outstanding "basic health care" for women provided by Planned Parenthood.

Woman dies after abortion at Planned Parenthood clinic - Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## koshergrl

B-b-but...they CHOOSE to die!

Oh wait...I mean, ABORTIONS ARE HEALTHY!! 

No, wait, wait, back up....

WOMEN DIE WITHOUT ABORTIONS...

Oh, no, that won't work....

BABIES ARE PROTECTED BY ABORTION...

darnit, give me a sec...I'll come up with something....

Oh yeah...

REPUBLICANS JUST WANT TO RULE VAGINAS.

Perfect!


----------



## Noomi

Katzndogz said:


> Any woman who gets pregnant against their will, and that's what having an unwanted pregnancy is, has already given up control of their bodies.



She retains that control during her pregnancy. If she didn't have any control over her body, then she wouldn't have the choice as to whether she gives birth naturally or has a C section, would she?



koshergrl said:


> They don't even have to meet the most basic standards:
> 
> "
> The Right to Life Office moved to 2126 Inwood a year ago, and  Humbarger said that she has seen "women leaving (the clinic) in apparent  discomfort. Moreover, these women were unable to walk unassisted -  apparently as the result of having undergone an abortion. These women  had to walk down steps and across a parking lot to their vehicles. On  each occasion, these women were being physically held up by a (clinic)  employee and/or an unidentified person.
> "It was obvious their  physical condition required being transported in a wheelchair, but that  is not available to them because there is no wheelchair ramp."
> 
> "
> Humbarger said the complaint is not intended to be petty but to  protect women and to ensure that the clinic is held to the same legal  standard as churches, businesses and even "gentlemen's clubs." As The  News-Sentinel reported in 2006, the opening of the multi-level  Shangri-La East on Coliseum Boulevard was delayed after inspectors  ordered the installation of an elevator in order to  comply with the  ADA.
> "We care about these women, and the lack of proper care after the procedure is alarming to me," Humbarger said."
> 
> 
> Pro-life leader files disability complaint against abortion clinic - News-Sentinel.com



LOL. And you believe everything these insane lifers say? You are deluded!



koshergrl said:


> Writing in the_ Journal of Medical Ethics_, Alberto Giubilini from the University of Milan and Francesca Minerva from Melbourne University argue that foetuses and newborns do not have the same moral status as actual persons".
> The authors say that killing a newborn baby should be permissible in all cases where abortion is, including cases where the newborn is not disabled". They add that the fact that both are potential persons is morally irrelevant".
> 
> Killing Newborn Babies No Different To Abortion, Say Medical Ethicists



They never meant that. They believe it should be acceptable to kill a newborn baby if it is born severely ill or with a defect - and I agree.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh, please tell me they didn't mean what they said again.

I like it when you loons claim that people you admire aren't really saying what they're saying.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Oh, please tell me they didn't mean what they said again.
> 
> I like it when you loons claim that people you admire aren't really saying what they're saying.



Even if they did mean that, what effect does it have on you?


----------



## koshergrl

What they said is that there is no difference between abortion and killing an infant. It has nothing to do with the reasons for abortion. It has to do with the ethics of both. They say if you can excuse abortion, you must therefore be able to excuse infanticide, and they go on to explain exactly why.

Including why it's okay to kill an infant instead of putting it up for adoption.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> What they said is that there is no difference between abortion and killing an infant. It has nothing to do with the reasons for abortion. It has to do with the ethics of both. They say if you can excuse abortion, you must therefore be able to excuse infanticide, and they go on to explain exactly why.
> 
> Including why it's okay to kill an infant instead of putting it up for adoption.



And I do not agree with that, but I am not morally outraged like you are.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please tell me they didn't mean what they said again.
> 
> I like it when you loons claim that people you admire aren't really saying what they're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they did mean that, what effect does it have on you?
Click to expand...


None on me. I just like to see pro-death professionals admitting that there's no difference between a fetus and a baby, because all the illiterate pro-death boobs HERE maintain there's a huge difference, which is why it's okay to kill a baby before it's born.

I've always said there's no difference. And here we have pro-abortion ethicists agreeing with me.

Oh, that and the fact that it supports my theory that all baby killers are fine with killing ANYONE who they deem not worthy of life, or not sufficiently grateful to be alive, or sufficiently well fed, or sufficiently high functioning.

I like it when baby killers agree with me. Because that is when they admit to being monsters.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please tell me they didn't mean what they said again.
> 
> I like it when you loons claim that people you admire aren't really saying what they're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they did mean that, what effect does it have on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None on me. I just like to see pro-death professionals admitting that there's no difference between a fetus and a baby, because all the illiterate pro-death boobs HERE maintain there's a huge difference, which is why it's okay to kill a baby before it's born.
> 
> I've always said there's no difference. And here we have pro-abortion ethicists agreeing with me.
> 
> Oh, that and the fact that it supports my theory that all baby killers are fine with killing ANYONE who they deem not worthy of life, or not sufficiently grateful to be alive, or sufficiently well fed, or sufficiently high functioning.
> 
> I like it when baby killers agree with me. Because that is when they admit to being monsters.
Click to expand...


There is a difference between a fetus and a newborn baby and I will not deny that. But the lifers will because they thing that a six week old embryo is identical to a toddler. Now THAT is freaking hilarious.


----------



## koshergrl

According to the medical ethicists and The Netherlands..those arbiters of human population control...there is no difference. Which is why they're okay with "post birth abortion". AKA...killing babies before, during, and after birth.


----------



## freedombecki

luddly.neddite said:


> GOP Spending Bill Aims To Defund Planned Parenthood, Up Abstinence-Only Funds (UPDATE)
> 
> No time to fulfill their campaign promises to deliver JOBS cuz they're just too busy making sure women can't get basic health care. *
> *YELLOW BELLIED SCUM


Their bills are being tabled by Harry Reid. He is not allowing any House bills to go through because he can then send out talking points out to party faithful like you to call honorable men names more characteristic of himself than the political enemies he is making for himself with inflammatory speech and online backup like your fine example.


----------



## koshergrl

Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.


----------



## Katzndogz

Planned Parenthood likes dead women.

Woman Dies After Abortion at Chicago Planned Parenthood Clinic

Planned Parenthood offered condolences to the family of a woman who hemorrhaged to death following an abortion at one of its Chicago clinics. Twenty-four-year-old Tonya Reaves died July 20 after undergoing what CBS News described as a &#8220;cervical dilation and evacuation&#8221; abortion procedure in the Planned Parenthood clinic at 18 S. Michigan Avenue.


----------



## Katzndogz

koshergrl said:


> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.



If you feel that pregnancy is a disease that can be cured by abortion, then abortion is basic health care.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel that pregnancy is a disease that can be cured by abortion, then abortion is basic health care.
Click to expand...


You've never had to have an abortion to save your life, have you?

Never had to make the decision that meant losing the child you had worked and hoped for.

Never watched a loved one fight for her life, never held a cold hand in your own and hoped beyond anything you had ever before experienced that she would survive. 

You're a jackass who, like other rw's, doesn't know a damn thing about abortion. Nor do you care. Its just one more button you push ONLY because you can.

Why don't you effing EDUCATE YOURSELF.

Oh, and btw, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS so get your nose out of other people's business.


----------



## koshergrl

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel that pregnancy is a disease that can be cured by abortion, then abortion is basic health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had to have an abortion to save your life, have you? Irrelevant fear mongering.
> 
> Never had to make the decision that meant losing the child you had worked and hoped for. Irrelevant.
> 
> Never watched a loved one fight for her life, never held a cold hand in your own and hoped beyond anything you had ever before experienced that she would survive. What the hell? And irrelevant.
> 
> You're a jackass who, like other rw's, doesn't know a damn thing about abortion. Nor do you care. Its just one more button you push ONLY because you can. Ad hominem. And irrelevant.
> 
> Why don't you effing EDUCATE YOURSELF. Spastic and off topic.
> 
> Oh, and btw, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS so get your nose out of other people's business. Incoherent jabber.
Click to expand...


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.



Oh, shut the fuck up already. You're like a broken record.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.


----------



## kwc57

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel that pregnancy is a disease that can be cured by abortion, then abortion is basic health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had to have an abortion to save your life, have you?
> 
> Never had to make the decision that meant losing the child you had worked and hoped for.
> 
> Never watched a loved one fight for her life, never held a cold hand in your own and hoped beyond anything you had ever before experienced that she would survive.
> 
> You're a jackass who, like other rw's, doesn't know a damn thing about abortion. Nor do you care. Its just one more button you push ONLY because you can.
> 
> Why don't you effing EDUCATE YOURSELF.
> 
> Oh, and btw, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS so get your nose out of other people's business.
Click to expand...


In your "scholarly" opinion, please provide us with the percentage of medically necessary abourtions as opposed to the number of convenience abortions.  Go ahead, we'll wait while you talk some more out of your ass.


----------



## Katzndogz

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby killers like to pretend that abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel that pregnancy is a disease that can be cured by abortion, then abortion is basic health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had to have an abortion to save your life, have you?
> 
> Never had to make the decision that meant losing the child you had worked and hoped for.
> 
> Never watched a loved one fight for her life, never held a cold hand in your own and hoped beyond anything you had ever before experienced that she would survive.
> 
> You're a jackass who, like other rw's, doesn't know a damn thing about abortion. Nor do you care. Its just one more button you push ONLY because you can.
> 
> Why don't you effing EDUCATE YOURSELF.
> 
> Oh, and btw, its STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS so get your nose out of other people's business.
Click to expand...


Okay let's agree.  Abortion only when necessary to save the life of the mother.  Never to be used for convenience or sex selection.


----------



## Katzndogz

koshergrl said:


> Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.



Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.  

No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.


----------



## Noomi

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.
> 
> No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.
Click to expand...


And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!


----------



## koshergrl

Trolling?

You can do that now that you don't have to worry about repeated negs for stupid posts in multiple threads as you follow your target around...

Yay.


----------



## Noomi

How pro life are pro lifers, really?











The answer? Not very.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Trolling?
> 
> You can do that now that you don't have to worry about repeated negs for stupid posts in multiple threads as you follow your target around...
> 
> Yay.



You are not my target. You responded in a thread I am following.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.
> 
> No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
Click to expand...


Yes, well, the natural consequence of pregnancy is birth.

And the natural consequence of out of wedlock pregnancy is a reduced ability to support one's family.

Those are what we call "consequences". Or, to put it another way..."personal responsibility". 

4-letter words to progressive extremists, who think they can butcher their way to economic stability.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.
> 
> No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well, the natural consequence of pregnancy is birth.
> 
> And the natural consequence of out of wedlock pregnancy is a reduced ability to support one's family.
> 
> Those are what we call "consequences". Or, to put it another way..."personal responsibility".
> 
> 4-letter words to progressive extremists, who think they can butcher their way to economic stability.
Click to expand...


So, if someone cannot afford a baby, they just shouldn't have sex?


----------



## koshergrl

Well pregnancy is always a risk now, isn't it? 

I propose if you aren't prepared for the event, you avoid the activity that has a really good chance of causing it.

I know that will hit you hard. Progressives don't think they should be subject to the laws of nature...and they don't believe women have the intelligence or the character to control their own sexual impulses.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Well pregnancy is always a risk now, isn't it?
> 
> I propose if you aren't prepared for the event, you avoid the activity that has a really good chance of causing it.
> 
> I know that will hit you hard. Progressives don't think they should be subject to the laws of nature...and they don't believe women have the intelligence or the character to control their own sexual impulses.



I think that if women don't want a baby they should use at least two forms of birth control. If they get pregnant, abortion should be a last resort.

If we encouraged people to be more responsible, and to stop engaging in casual sex, you might see a drop in the number of abortions.

But conservatives want abortion banned entirely, so I don't know why I typed all that.


----------



## Katzndogz

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi thinks abortion is basic health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.
> 
> No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
Click to expand...


If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.  

This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.


----------



## koshergrl

^^^^Exactly.


----------



## Katzndogz

Actually, a man is responsible for child support even if he used protection and it didn't work.  The sex act itself is consent to impregnanting a woman and the obligation of child support.   The availability of abortion really encourages men to be less responsible because "she can always get rid of it.  I'll convince her" is a recurrent theme.   Just as "He said he would dump me and never see me again" is an excuse women use to get an abortion.  

Abortion has done something even worse than devalue human life to the level of a corn husk.  It has separated the very concept of pregnancy from the concept of parenting.


----------



## Politico

Government shouldn't be funding anything.


----------



## Noomi

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is far from basic health care.   If someone truly believes in a woman's right to choose to have an abortion, treat it like any other elective surgery.  It's like a nose job or a boob job.   Women who have had cancer and need reconstructive breast surgery get those covered by insurance.   Women who just want bigger tits have to pay for their own.
> 
> No one controls where I go just because the government won't buy me a car.  No one controls someone else's reproductive rights just because they aren't getting paid contraception and abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
Click to expand...


I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.

One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.


----------



## Si modo

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
Click to expand...

I agree.  It's awesome to see someone who supports women's rights, but also understands there cannot be equal rights if there are special rights based on gender.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. What you are saying is that if a man accidentally gets pregnant, he shouldn't have to deal with it. But if a woman does, and the guy doesn't want it, her options are #1 kill the baby, or #2, raise it without any assistance from the father.

Again the baby killing left shows it doesn't give a shit about children. If you are unwilling to take on the responsibility of a child, you shouldn't take a risk having sex. Bottom line. You don't have a RIGHT to sex without consequences. You don't have a RIGHT to fuck as often as you want, then be able to walk away from the results with no worries. 

Children, however, do have a RIGHT to protection and support from BOTH their parents.

If you don't want a child and you aren't willing to support one if you accidentally create one, then DON'T HAVE SEX. Sex is procreation. You are taking a CHANCE when you have sex, and if you can't handle the consequences if the dice roll in favor of creation, then you have no business fucking around.


----------



## High_Gravity

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if women can't afford their abortion you would expect them to give birth, which costs money in medical costs, and then someone has to take care of the kid, but conservatives are against welfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
Click to expand...


I can agree with you to an extent however as a man as soon as you stick your dick inside a woman you are taking a chance of becoming a father or getting an STD.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. What you are saying is that if a man accidentally gets pregnant, he shouldn't have to deal with it. But if a woman does, and the guy doesn't want it, her options are #1 kill the baby, or #2, raise it without any assistance from the father.
> 
> Again the baby killing left shows it doesn't give a shit about children. If you are unwilling to take on the responsibility of a child, you shouldn't take a risk having sex. Bottom line. You don't have a RIGHT to sex without consequences. You don't have a RIGHT to fuck as often as you want, then be able to walk away from the results with no worries.
> 
> Children, however, do have a RIGHT to protection and support from BOTH their parents.
> 
> If you don't want a child and you aren't willing to support one if you accidentally create one, then DON'T HAVE SEX. Sex is procreation. You are taking a CHANCE when you have sex, and if you can't handle the consequences if the dice roll in favor of creation, then you have no business fucking around.
Click to expand...


No one is going to not have sex just because they don't want a baby. Unless you are Catholic or a nun.

So throw that argument out of the window because no one practices abstinence these days, unless you are a Catholic (this excludes Catholic priests) or a nun.


----------



## Noomi

High_Gravity said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If abortion is provided in cases of incest or rape, then we are left with consensual sex and consensual pregnancy.   Women who do not want their children should have them taken from them at birth.   There are a lot of families waiting for babies.
> 
> This can't be so hard to understand because we do it to men all the time.  A man who has unprotected sex does not have a defense to the payment of child support that he did not intend the pregnancy.   The act of having unprotected sex is a de facto consent to a resulting pregnancy and the obligation of child support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with you to an extent however as a man as soon as you stick your dick inside a woman you are taking a chance of becoming a father or getting an STD.
Click to expand...


But this is never the same for the woman. The woman risks a pregnany as well, but unlike the man, she can either get out of motherhood, or force the man to become a father.

Why is it illegal to force a woman to become a mother but it is legal for the woman to force a man to become a father?


----------



## koshergrl

That doesn't even make sense. It's resoundingly stupid, nonsensical, even.

Try again.

PS...nature "forces" motherhood on women, and fatherhood upon men. If they aren't up for it, then they should abstain from risky practices that can lead to pregnancy.


----------



## Katzndogz

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think men should have to pay child support for a child they didn't want. If they used protection and the woman gets pregnant, and he has told her he doesn't want kids, she shouldn't be allowed to force him to pay for it.
> 
> One of things I don't understand is why a woman can get out of motherhood but she can force the man to become a father against his will. Its a double standard and isn't fair on the men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you to an extent however as a man as soon as you stick your dick inside a woman you are taking a chance of becoming a father or getting an STD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this is never the same for the woman. The woman risks a pregnany as well, but unlike the man, she can either get out of motherhood, or force the man to become a father.
> 
> Why is it illegal to force a woman to become a mother but it is legal for the woman to force a man to become a father?
Click to expand...


I would hope that such confusion is the first step on the road to throwing off the shackles of liberalism and moving toward sanity.

The answer is personal responsibility.  Women risk motherhood.  Men risk fatherhood.  When someone engages in sex, they assume the risk of pregnancy.   If the threshold is that everyone is going to engage in indiscriminate, casual, sex so we have to remove the risks associated with indiscriminate, casual, sex as an entire culture.   It is no longer their responsibility, it is everyone's responsibity.  

Everyone eats doughnuts and has a chocolate cupcake once in a while.  There is no such thing as goodie abstinence, but we do not pay the Jenny Craig bill for every obese person who can't control themselves.    The argument that sex just feels sooooo over the top good, that the risks should be shifted from the person feeling good to the general public makes as much sense as gamblers who get to keep their winnings but the house covers all losses.   Your orgasm imposes no obligation on the part of the general public to cover your losses if you lose your gamble and get pregnant.


----------



## koshergrl

And if you gamble, and lose, it does not bestow upon you the right to dispose of the life you have carelessly created. That's the risk you took, and risks are...risky. Just because you took the risk and now don't want the result doesn't give you the right to destroy it outright. That's what a gamble is. You gamble on the odds that things will go your way..but if you don't, you don't tell someone "oh that's YOUR problem" and walk away. And you don't kill the person you owe.


----------



## hwyangel

I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?


----------



## koshergrl

They've been programmed to think an abortion is no bigger a deal than a pelvic exam, and is in fact just as healthful, I believe.


----------



## Katzndogz

koshergrl said:


> And if you gamble, and lose, it does not bestow upon you the right to dispose of the life you have carelessly created. That's the risk you took, and risks are...risky. Just because you took the risk and now don't want the result doesn't give you the right to destroy it outright. That's what a gamble is. You gamble on the odds that things will go your way..but if you don't, you don't tell someone "oh that's YOUR problem" and walk away. And you don't kill the person you owe.



Do liberals believe that if they lose at craps they have the right to burn the casino down?

If the general public were not made responsible for the sexual pleasure of everyone who simply didn't care, there would be a lot fewer abortions.    The explosion in abortions is contemperaneous with the ability to escape consequences, including having to pay out their own hard earned money for the procedure.  

If you really want to severely limit abortions, the responsibility must be replaced back where it belongs.   Do you want to pay a couple of dollars for BC pills or condoms, or for an abortion?    Even after Roe, and women had the ability for unrestricted abortion, it did not become common until women started shifting the cost of abortion to the general public as an issue of reproductive health.    They are just like gamblers who see a way of shifting losses to the house by claiming they are gambling addicts with no control over their behavior.   The fact of abortion today is that people have to pay out of pocket for contraception but don't have to pay for abortion and now they don't even want to pay for contraception.   Which is discrimination against men who feel they also have to pay for sex in the first place.   Whore vouchers can't be far behind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Katzndogz

hwyangel said:


> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?



Abortion is preferable because the concepts are shifting or being shifted to the idea that pregnancy is a disease.   Abortion is reproductive health, babies are not healthy.  Listen to them.  Don't argue, just listen.   You will hear things like there is a greater chance of dying in childbirth than during an abortion.  It's not true, a woman died of abortion just last week, but libs really believe it.  If childbirth is so life threatening and dangerous doesn't it follow that women should be counseled out of what amounts to a suicide attempt?   Abortion counseling is a matter of mental health.  Women who decide to have a baby instead of an abortion are taking a risk of death and we don't let people risk death any more.   If they do, women should be required to sign a ream of waivers that they understand that they could die in childbirth, or have an abortion and go to dinner later.

This is why it's called reproductive health and libs shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> They've been programmed to think an abortion is no bigger a deal than a pelvic exam, and is in fact just as healthful, I believe.



Abortion is one of the most commonly performed procedures, and it is also one of the safest.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been programmed to think an abortion is no bigger a deal than a pelvic exam, and is in fact just as healthful, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is one of the most commonly performed procedures, and it is also one of the safest.
Click to expand...



NO, it's not.


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been programmed to think an abortion is no bigger a deal than a pelvic exam, and is in fact just as healthful, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is one of the most commonly performed procedures, and it is also one of the safest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it's not.
Click to expand...


If you compare the number of abortions performed worldwide, to the number of deaths, then yes, abortion is very safe.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is one of the most commonly performed procedures, and it is also one of the safest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you compare the number of abortions performed worldwide, to the number of deaths, then yes, abortion is very safe.
Click to expand...



Just to be safe, I specifically asked an experienced OB/GYN before posting.


----------



## Interpol

koshergrl said:


> That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> It's all about marginalization and propaganda.
> 
> It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.
> 
> Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.



Hey fuckwad, tell me something: Does it cost more to have an abortion or to give birth in the United States? 

Which is more expensive? 

Ya think maybe it would be a good pro-life policy if birthing was free of charge, the way it is in almost every other industrialized country that values life? 

If you really value life, than shut the fuck up and work to make sure that having a baby in America isn't 40 times more expensive than killing it, retard.


----------



## Interpol

Gee, I really don't fuckin' know if I should have this baby or not. 

I really don't know....

It's a few hundred bucks to get rid of the problem, or tens of thousands to have it....hmmmmm.

Every pro-lifer is a moron because they say sex should be done as dangerously as possible: no contraception. 

If you want lower abortion rates (they're at a 40 year low), educated people and promote safe sex. 

Changing the law to suit kosherfucks fancy isn't actually going to reduce abortion. It's just going to make that simple-minded kind of person _feel_ like it's doing something.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Interpol said:


> Gee, I really don't fuckin' know if I should have this baby or not.
> 
> I really don't know....
> 
> It's a few hundred bucks to get rid of the problem, or tens of thousands to have it....hmmmmm.
> 
> Every pro-lifer is a moron because they say sex should be done as dangerously as possible: no contraception.
> 
> If you want lower abortion rates (they're at a 40 year low), educated people and promote safe sex.
> 
> Changing the law to suit kosherfucks fancy isn't actually going to reduce abortion. It's just going to make that simple-minded kind of person _feel_ like it's doing something.



So abortion is a form of birth control? You want to party and fuck all the time but never take responsibility for your actions. That right their is the fucking problem with this country  Morons like you.


----------



## koshergrl

Not only is abortion birth control, but money is a good reason to kill a baby.

Gotta love progressives.


----------



## Katzndogz

koshergrl said:


> Not only is abortion birth control, but money is a good reason to kill a baby.
> 
> Gotta love progressives.



Pay for my abortion or pay for my baby!

How about pay for none of it.


----------



## hwyangel

We should have artificial wombs soon. They are in the process of being developed.  It's a matter of time before the father can rent a womb and force the mother to pay child support for the next 18 years. I understand they will be available by 2030.


----------



## koshergrl

They can make all the artificial wombs they want; they won't prevent people from getting pregnant and they won't stop progressives from wanting to kill babies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> So abortion is a form of birth control? You want to party and fuck all the time but never take responsibility for your actions. That right their is the fucking problem with this country Morons like you.



And the above is the problem with authoritarian conservatives and republicans: their need to compel conformity at the expense of individual liberty. 

That one is opposed to abortion means he doesnt engage in the practice, it does not give him license to dictate to other Americans how to live their private lives.


----------



## Katzndogz

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> So abortion is a form of birth control? You want to party and fuck all the time but never take responsibility for your actions. That right their is the fucking problem with this country Morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the above is the problem with authoritarian conservatives and republicans: their need to compel conformity at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> That one is opposed to abortion means he doesnt engage in the practice, it does not give him license to dictate to other Americans how to live their private lives.
Click to expand...


Does this include how their money is spent?   Women should absolutely have the right to abortion, no matter how odious the practice.   They should just pay for it themselves like any other elective procedure.

Merely by having women pay for their own mistakes might make them more responsible.


----------



## Full-Auto

Interpol said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> It's all about marginalization and propaganda.
> 
> It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.
> 
> Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwad, tell me something: Does it cost more to have an abortion or to give birth in the United States?
> 
> Which is more expensive?
> 
> Ya think maybe it would be a good pro-life policy if birthing was free of charge, the way it is in almost every other industrialized country that values life?
> 
> If you really value life, than shut the fuck up and work to make sure that having a baby in America isn't 40 times more expensive than killing it, retard.
Click to expand...


So murder is justified if there is an excessive cost associated with life.


----------



## freedombecki

Interpol said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> It's all about marginalization and propaganda.
> 
> It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.
> 
> Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwad, tell me something: Does it cost more to have an abortion or to give birth in the United States?
> 
> Which is more expensive?
> 
> Ya think maybe it would be a good pro-life policy if birthing was free of charge, the way it is in almost every other industrialized country that values life?
> 
> If you really value life, than shut the fuck up and work to make sure that having a baby in America isn't 40 times more expensive than killing it, retard.
Click to expand...

Please stop promoting the killing of unborn American babies. We already have enough enemies.


----------



## freedombecki

Full-Auto said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you liars always say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> It's all about marginalization and propaganda.
> 
> It's becoming less and less effective among your targeted population, at least in this country...and as people slowly become aware that you are liars motivated by the desire to kill off poor minority populations.
> 
> Did you know that Planned Parenthood in third world countries is butchering women like hotcakes? They've had to scramble pretty quickly to exlain why so many women are dying after botched abortions, if abortion is supposed to represent freedom and health for poor women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwad, tell me something: Does it cost more to have an abortion or to give birth in the United States?
> 
> Which is more expensive?
> 
> Ya think maybe it would be a good pro-life policy if birthing was free of charge, the way it is in almost every other industrialized country that values life?
> 
> If you really value life, than shut the fuck up and work to make sure that having a baby in America isn't 40 times more expensive than killing it, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So murder is justified if there is an excessive cost associated with life.
Click to expand...

That seems the latest angle, doesn't it.


----------



## hwyangel

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> So abortion is a form of birth control? You want to party and fuck all the time but never take responsibility for your actions. That right their is the fucking problem with this country Morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the above is the problem with authoritarian conservatives and republicans: their need to compel conformity at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> That one is opposed to abortion means he doesnt engage in the practice, it does not give him license to dictate to other Americans how to live their private lives.
Click to expand...


The "authoritarians" are about to implement pro-choice Obamacare in your children schools. HHS announces available funding for construction, renovation of school-based health centers. HHS pregnancy prevention programs  
will allow Teen Sterilization For Free, and without your knowledge or consent.  Effective August 1st.


----------



## hwyangel

The rule is quoted as saying:

" All Food and Drug Administration approved contraceptive methods, sterilization procedures,and patient education and counseling for all women with reproductive capacity."

Women's Preventive Services: Required Health Plan Coverage Guidelines


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they did mean that, what effect does it have on you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None on me. I just like to see pro-death professionals admitting that there's no difference between a fetus and a baby, because all the illiterate pro-death boobs HERE maintain there's a huge difference, which is why it's okay to kill a baby before it's born.
> 
> I've always said there's no difference. And here we have pro-abortion ethicists agreeing with me.
> 
> Oh, that and the fact that it supports my theory that all baby killers are fine with killing ANYONE who they deem not worthy of life, or not sufficiently grateful to be alive, or sufficiently well fed, or sufficiently high functioning.
> 
> I like it when baby killers agree with me. Because that is when they admit to being monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a fetus and a newborn baby and I will not deny that. But the lifers will because they thing that a six week old embryo is identical to a toddler. Now THAT is freaking hilarious.
Click to expand...



You and the fetus is both a blob of tissue, the only difference is that your blob of tissue is larger, older/advanced than the fetus

Below is a 10 week old fetus


----------



## PixieStix

Margaret Sanger would be proud.


----------



## PixieStix

hwyangel said:


> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?



Most women who have had abortion if asked, Why?...their first response is, "I had no _*CHOICE*_". 

Ironic, huh?


----------



## hwyangel

PixieStix said:


> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most women who have had abortion if asked, Why?...their first response is, "I had no _*CHOICE*_".
> 
> Ironic, huh?
Click to expand...


LOL. Jesus said there would days like this.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

hwyangel said:


> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?



And whatever the answers may or may not be, it is not governments place to interfere with a womans decision-making concerning having children, regardless how capricious or irresponsible her critics may perceive her to be.


----------



## PixieStix

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatever the answers may or may not be, it is not government&#8217;s place to interfere with a woman&#8217;s decision-making concerning having children, regardless how capricious or irresponsible her critics may perceive her to be.
Click to expand...


So why does the government continue to fund PP and NARAL with our taxes???

1/3 of PP and NARAL"S billion dollar budget is our money. You OK with that?


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwad, tell me something: Does it cost more to have an abortion or to give birth in the United States?
> 
> Which is more expensive?
> 
> Ya think maybe it would be a good pro-life policy if birthing was free of charge, the way it is in almost every other industrialized country that values life?
> 
> If you really value life, than shut the fuck up and work to make sure that having a baby in America isn't 40 times more expensive than killing it, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So murder is justified if there is an excessive cost associated with life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That seems the latest angle, doesn't it.
Click to expand...


It's the same argument used to kill off the old, sick and weak.


----------



## hwyangel

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatever the answers may or may not be, it is not governments place to interfere with a womans decision-making concerning having children, regardless how capricious or irresponsible her critics may perceive her to be.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately when you give control to the government instead of controlling yourself  it is no longer your choice.

You have your wish starting August 1st with Obamacare...

 S. 1437: Communities of Color Teenage Pregnancy Prevention Act of 2011. 112th Congress, 20112012 .

" (b) Priority- In awarding grants under this section,the Secretary shall give priority to applicants proposing to carry out campaigns developed for racial or ethnic minority or immigrant communities

(i) racial and ethnic group, including Hispanic,Asian, African-American,Pacific Islander,American Indian,and Alaskan Native;

`(ii) socioeconomic status, taking into account income of the family and education attainment;" 

--------------------------------------
 The HHS regulation, which takes effect on Aug. 1, requires nearly all health care plans in the United States (including non-profit religious ) to provide, without cost sharing, all Food and Drug Administration approved contraceptive methods, sterilization procedures, and patient education and counseling for all women with reproductive capacity, which means all women who have begun ovulating, including teenagers. 
This is a federal law that can , and is being implemented in school clinics without knowledge or consent from the parents.
 The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) announced that $155 million in teen pregnancy prevention grants are being awarded to states, non-profit organizations, school districts, universities, and others. And 95 million to upgrade and expand school medical clinics.

I'm sure it will proud day for you when you teen comes home from school to inform you that they have been sterilized.


----------



## Barb

Katzndogz said:


> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is preferable because the concepts are shifting or being shifted to the idea that pregnancy is a disease.   Abortion is reproductive health, babies are not healthy.  Listen to them.  Don't argue, just listen.   You will hear things like there is a greater chance of dying in childbirth than during an abortion.  It's not true, a woman died of abortion just last week, but libs really believe it.  If childbirth is so life threatening and dangerous doesn't it follow that women should be counseled out of what amounts to a suicide attempt?   Abortion counseling is a matter of mental health.  Women who decide to have a baby instead of an abortion are taking a risk of death and we don't let people risk death any more.   If they do, women should be required to sign a ream of waivers that they understand that they could die in childbirth, or have an abortion and go to dinner later.
> 
> This is why it's called reproductive health and libs shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.
Click to expand...


Reproductive health includes the whole range of health services consisting of HEALTH, to STD screening, TO pap smears, TO the inability TO reproduce and the full range of fixes for that, TO  menopausal issues, and ALSO well baby care. The reason all and every measure of reproductive heath are not coovered in the discussion of reproductive health is because of the clients that PP serve. 

People who control the number of their children live longer, have families with more possibilities because the parents can take care of the ones they have, and THAT doesn't feed the low wage labor platform that props up the % of the population that doesn't NEED planned parenthood for their reproductive health services, but who DO need the overpopulation produced by the lack of reproductive health services for the low wage labor platforms produced by it in oder to to prop up their stock portfolios via low wage labor.
Fuck you, an fuck you all.


----------



## koshergrl

So are you pretending we must have abortion in order to access all that other stuff?


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, I imagine you are.

"Allow abortion or no reproductive health care for YOU!"


----------



## hwyangel

Barb said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is preferable because the concepts are shifting or being shifted to the idea that pregnancy is a disease.   Abortion is reproductive health, babies are not healthy.  Listen to them.  Don't argue, just listen.   You will hear things like there is a greater chance of dying in childbirth than during an abortion.  It's not true, a woman died of abortion just last week, but libs really believe it.  If childbirth is so life threatening and dangerous doesn't it follow that women should be counseled out of what amounts to a suicide attempt?   Abortion counseling is a matter of mental health.  Women who decide to have a baby instead of an abortion are taking a risk of death and we don't let people risk death any more.   If they do, women should be required to sign a ream of waivers that they understand that they could die in childbirth, or have an abortion and go to dinner later.
> 
> This is why it's called reproductive health and libs shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reproductive health includes the whole range of health services consisting of HEALTH, to STD screening, TO pap smears, TO the inability TO reproduce and the full range of fixes for that, TO  menopausal issues, and ALSO well baby care. The reason all and every measure of reproductive heath are not coovered in the discussion of reproductive health is because of the clients that PP serve.
> 
> People who control the number of their children live longer, have families with more possibilities because the parents can take care of the ones they have, and THAT doesn't feed the low wage labor platform that props up the % of the population that doesn't NEED planned parenthood for their reproductive health services, but who DO need the overpopulation produced by the lack of reproductive health services for the low wage labor platforms produced by it in oder to to prop up their stock portfolios via low wage labor.
> Fuck you, an fuck you all.
Click to expand...


Read the bill. It's to a "pregnancy prevention plan" and there is a separate one that specificly targets minority and low income families. It's really nothing new.  The government did the same thing years ago in 1849
Gordon Lincecum, a famed Texas biologist and physician, proposes a bill mandating the eugenic sterilization of the mentally handicapped and others whose genes he deems undesirable. Although the legislation is never sponsored or brought up for a vote, it represents the first serious attempt in U.S. history to use forced sterilization for eugenic purposes.  Enter "maafa21" in your web browser.


----------



## koshergrl

^^^Currently out of rep, will catch you on the flip side.


----------



## koshergrl

Especially since I know barb is busy negging the shit out of you for posting substance.


----------



## hwyangel

Barb said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women go to planned Parenthood because they "planned parenthood"?, lol And when they get there, exactly what do they "plan" to be the parent of if it's not really a baby?
> And. If women really do have a "choice" then what makes abortion preferable opposed to not getting pregnant in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is preferable because the concepts are shifting or being shifted to the idea that pregnancy is a disease.   Abortion is reproductive health, babies are not healthy.  Listen to them.  Don't argue, just listen.   You will hear things like there is a greater chance of dying in childbirth than during an abortion.  It's not true, a woman died of abortion just last week, but libs really believe it.  If childbirth is so life threatening and dangerous doesn't it follow that women should be counseled out of what amounts to a suicide attempt?   Abortion counseling is a matter of mental health.  Women who decide to have a baby instead of an abortion are taking a risk of death and we don't let people risk death any more.   If they do, women should be required to sign a ream of waivers that they understand that they could die in childbirth, or have an abortion and go to dinner later.
> 
> This is why it's called reproductive health and libs shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reproductive health includes the whole range of health services consisting of HEALTH, to STD screening, TO pap smears, TO the inability TO reproduce and the full range of fixes for that, TO  menopausal issues, and ALSO well baby care. The reason all and every measure of reproductive heath are not coovered in the discussion of reproductive health is because of the clients that PP serve.
> 
> People who control the number of their children live longer, have families with more possibilities because the parents can take care of the ones they have, and THAT doesn't feed the low wage labor platform that props up the % of the population that doesn't NEED planned parenthood for their reproductive health services, but who DO need the overpopulation produced by the lack of reproductive health services for the low wage labor platforms produced by it in oder to to prop up their stock portfolios via low wage labor.
> Fuck you, an fuck you all.
Click to expand...




PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> None on me. I just like to see pro-death professionals admitting that there's no difference between a fetus and a baby, because all the illiterate pro-death boobs HERE maintain there's a huge difference, which is why it's okay to kill a baby before it's born.
> 
> I've always said there's no difference. And here we have pro-abortion ethicists agreeing with me.
> 
> Oh, that and the fact that it supports my theory that all baby killers are fine with killing ANYONE who they deem not worthy of life, or not sufficiently grateful to be alive, or sufficiently well fed, or sufficiently high functioning.
> 
> I like it when baby killers agree with me. Because that is when they admit to being monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a fetus and a newborn baby and I will not deny that. But the lifers will because they thing that a six week old embryo is identical to a toddler. Now THAT is freaking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and the fetus is both a blob of tissue, the only difference is that your blob of tissue is larger, older/advanced than the fetus
> _
> Below is a 10 week old fetus
Click to expand...



Your a little behind the times, the government officially had pregnancy  declared a "disease". So as one product of "disease" to another , why not go aftercan the "disease" that directly effects you rather than forcing your personal beliefs on others?


----------



## nitroz

koshergrl said:


> It doesn't bother progressives to enter into a woman's (or a child's) vagina if the end result is a dead baby.



even if it's consentual?


----------



## koshergrl

Are you saying that by denying women abortions, pro-lifers are entering vaginas without consent?

I think this thread is officially over, loon.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Are you saying that by denying women abortions, pro-lifers are entering vaginas without consent?
> 
> I think this thread is officially over, loon.



They are trying to control a woman's vagina by denying her the right to choose.


----------



## hwyangel

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that by denying women abortions, pro-lifers are entering vaginas without consent?
> 
> I think this thread is officially over, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to control a woman's vagina by denying her the right to choose.
Click to expand...


I believe there is a very good reason a woman wouldn't to know because it would require that she make an informed decision.


----------



## Noomi

hwyangel said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that by denying women abortions, pro-lifers are entering vaginas without consent?
> 
> I think this thread is officially over, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to control a woman's vagina by denying her the right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe there is a very good reason a woman wouldn't to know because it would require that she make an informed decision.
Click to expand...


Women make informed decisions about their pregnancies every day.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that by denying women abortions, pro-lifers are entering vaginas without consent?
> 
> I think this thread is officially over, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to control a woman's vagina by denying her the right to choose.
Click to expand...


Sorry, that has nothing to do with her vagina.


----------



## Barb

hwyangel said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is preferable because the concepts are shifting or being shifted to the idea that pregnancy is a disease.   Abortion is reproductive health, babies are not healthy.  Listen to them.  Don't argue, just listen.   You will hear things like there is a greater chance of dying in childbirth than during an abortion.  It's not true, a woman died of abortion just last week, but libs really believe it.  If childbirth is so life threatening and dangerous doesn't it follow that women should be counseled out of what amounts to a suicide attempt?   Abortion counseling is a matter of mental health.  Women who decide to have a baby instead of an abortion are taking a risk of death and we don't let people risk death any more.   If they do, women should be required to sign a ream of waivers that they understand that they could die in childbirth, or have an abortion and go to dinner later.
> 
> This is why it's called reproductive health and libs shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reproductive health includes the whole range of health services consisting of HEALTH, to STD screening, TO pap smears, TO the inability TO reproduce and the full range of fixes for that, TO  menopausal issues, and ALSO well baby care. The reason all and every measure of reproductive heath are not coovered in the discussion of reproductive health is because of the clients that PP serve.
> 
> People who control the number of their children live longer, have families with more possibilities because the parents can take care of the ones they have, and THAT doesn't feed the low wage labor platform that props up the % of the population that doesn't NEED planned parenthood for their reproductive health services, but who DO need the overpopulation produced by the lack of reproductive health services for the low wage labor platforms produced by it in oder to to prop up their stock portfolios via low wage labor.
> Fuck you, an fuck you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the bill. It's to a "pregnancy prevention plan" and there is a separate one that specificly targets minority and low income families. It's really nothing new.  The government did the same thing years ago in 1849
> Gordon Lincecum, a famed Texas biologist and physician, proposes a bill mandating the eugenic sterilization of the mentally handicapped and others whose genes he deems undesirable. Although the legislation is never sponsored or brought up for a vote, it represents the first serious attempt in U.S. history to use forced sterilization for eugenic purposes.  Enter "maafa21" in your web browser.
Click to expand...




> minority and low income families.



Are the families whose fortunes would rise fastest if some male know nothing in a dress and funny hat stopped telling them that chemical birth control would send them directly to hell for keeping their numbers down to those they could house, clothe, and FEED. I would ask what's wrong with you, but I suspect I already know, and there's currently no known cure for amorality. Consequently, "shame on you" would have no effect, as you have no shame.


----------



## koshergrl

Barb said:


> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reproductive health includes the whole range of health services consisting of HEALTH, to STD screening, TO pap smears, TO the inability TO reproduce and the full range of fixes for that, TO menopausal issues, and ALSO well baby care. The reason all and every measure of reproductive heath are not coovered in the discussion of reproductive health is because of the clients that PP serve.
> 
> People who control the number of their children live longer, have families with more possibilities because the parents can take care of the ones they have, and THAT doesn't feed the low wage labor platform that props up the % of the population that doesn't NEED planned parenthood for their reproductive health services, but who DO need the overpopulation produced by the lack of reproductive health services for the low wage labor platforms produced by it in oder to to prop up their stock portfolios via low wage labor.
> Fuck you, an fuck you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the bill. It's to a "pregnancy prevention plan" and there is a separate one that specificly targets minority and low income families. It's really nothing new. The government did the same thing years ago in 1849
> Gordon Lincecum, a famed Texas biologist and physician, proposes a bill mandating the eugenic sterilization of the mentally handicapped and others whose genes he deems undesirable. Although the legislation is never sponsored or brought up for a vote, it represents the first serious attempt in U.S. history to use forced sterilization for eugenic purposes. Enter "maafa21" in your web browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minority and low income families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are the families whose fortunes would rise fastest if some male know nothing in a dress and funny hat stopped telling them that chemical birth control would send them directly to hell for keeping their numbers down to those they could house, clothe, and FEED. I would ask what's wrong with you, but I suspect I already know, and there's currently no known cure for amorality. Consequently, "shame on you" would have no effect, as you have no shame.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the bill. It's to a "pregnancy prevention plan" and there is a separate one that specificly targets minority and low income families. It's really nothing new. The government did the same thing years ago in 1849
> Gordon Lincecum, a famed Texas biologist and physician, proposes a bill mandating the eugenic sterilization of the mentally handicapped and others whose genes he deems undesirable. Although the legislation is never sponsored or brought up for a vote, it represents the first serious attempt in U.S. history to use forced sterilization for eugenic purposes. Enter "maafa21" in your web browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minority and low income families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are the families whose fortunes would rise fastest if some male know nothing in a dress and funny hat stopped telling them that chemical birth control would send them directly to hell for keeping their numbers down to those they could house, clothe, and FEED. I would ask what's wrong with you, but I suspect I already know, and there's currently no known cure for amorality. Consequently, "shame on you" would have no effect, as you have no shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

some male know nothing in a dress and funny hat

Who knew?


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I see, you're making fun of women for looking manly.

Funny.


----------



## nitroz

Who wouldn't want to? 


VAGINAS ARE AWESOME! Especially the tight ones!


----------



## Noomi

nitroz said:


> Who wouldn't want to?
> 
> 
> VAGINAS ARE AWESOME! Especially the tight ones!



Mine is awesome but you are not getting within ten feet of it!


----------



## Katzndogz

Women have the same right to birth control as they have to a steak dinner.  I don't want to buy their fillet, or pay for their contraceptives.   Their dates can do both.


----------



## nitroz

Noomi said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want to?
> 
> 
> VAGINAS ARE AWESOME! Especially the tight ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is awesome but you are not getting within ten feet of it!
Click to expand...


I'm taken anyway.


----------



## Barb

Katzndogz said:


> Women have the same right to birth control as they have to a steak dinner.  I don't want to buy their fillet, or pay for their contraceptives.   Their dates can do both.



Then the same goes for your prostate exam, your exploded balls because you didn't bother with one, and the health care workers who have to stand by your bed every fifteen minutes FOR fifteen minutes while you try to piss an eighth of a teaspoon. Pay as YOU go, and NONE of your man parts are covered in ANY health insurance program. 

We will, however, put your sandwich in a blender for you. Not filet, mind you, but blender sandwiches are blender sandwiches. Olive loaf will have to do.

We won't be funding your dignity in your old age, especially as you won't be in any shape to contribute to the cost, you grifter.


----------



## Barb

koshergrl said:


> Oh I see, you're making fun of women for looking manly.
> 
> Funny.



Only you, dear, and not for LOOKING manly, but acting like a man, acting like a little bitch.


----------



## koshergrl

Men are little bitches?

God you're a freak.


----------

